# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > گفتگو: دعوت به ترجمه گروهی کتاب آموزش VB.Net 2010

## modirmasool

سلام دوستان. همگی خسته نباشین.

راستش تو سایت چندبار دیدم که در مورد ترجمه ی گروهی درخواست شده و بقیه هم اغلب مخالفت کردن(به دلایل مختلف مثل عدم هماهنگی و آشپز که دوتاشه و...)
اما نظر من اینه که بچه های ویبی.نت حالا  هر کس با هر توانایی که داره (حتی ترجمه ی پنج صفحه) جمع بشن و آروم آروم یه کتاب خوب از این زبون رو ترجمه کنند.
روال مون هم اینطوری باشه که مثلا هر ده بیست صفحه ای که ترجمه میشه رو در سایت بذاریم تا هم بقیه استفاده کنن و هم اشتباهات احتمالی و یا نظرات مختلف در اون پارت ترتیب اثر داده بشه. بعد از این که تمام پارت ها به مرور (اصلا شاید یک سال) تموم شدن، همه رو در غالب یه EBOOK کامل و خوب در اختیار عموم قرار می دیم.

راستی همینجا لازم میدونم جواب بعضی از ایرادهایی که ممکنه گرفته بشه رو (از دید خودم) بدم:

1- آیا این کار باعث به هم ریختگی مطالب نمیشود؟ و اینکه هرکسی برداشت خودش رو ترتیب نمیده؟
جواب: به نظر من که نه. علتش هم اینه که کتاب های آموزشی کاملا سرفصل های جدا و مشخصی دارند و به هیچ عنوان مثل یک کتاب رمان نیستند. مثلا فرض کنین یه نفر از ما داوطلب ترجمه قسمت مربوط به دستورات کنترلی مثل IF و حلقه ها و... میشه که مطلب زیادی هم نداره. این طوری دیگه این شخص لازم نیست مطالب قبلی یا بعدی رو بخونه و هماهنگ با اونها پیش بره.

2- هرکسی دوست داره خودش تنهایی کتابشو ترجمه کنه این طور نیست؟
جواب: درسته.(دروغ چرا؟) اما یکی از مشکلاتی که خیلی گریبانگیر بعضی از ماها هست اینه که نمیتونیم کار گروهی کنیم. این کار خودش میتونه کمک خوبی برای تمرین کار گروهی باشه به علاوه این که با این کار ، خیرمون به بقیه هم تا سال ها می رسه.

3- کی میخواد مطالب رو هماهنگ و ویرایش کنه؟
جواب: اولش ممکنه سخت به نظر برسه ولی اگه به روشی که گفتم عمل کنیم(انتشار پارت های کوچیکی که ترجمه میشن مثلا هر دو هفته و پیدا شدن خودبه خودی مشکلات ترجمه ها و ابهامات توسط خوانندگان) دیگه هماهنگ کردن اصلا سخت نخواهد بود.

راستش من خودم تازه ویبی.نت رو شروع کرده ام. تقریبا سه چهار روز پیش خود کتاب زیر (البته ورژن 2008 اش که تقریبا فرقی با 2010 اش نداره) به دستم رسید و شروع کردم به خوندنش. نمیدونم چطوری بگم شاید باورتون نشه اینقدر از روانی و چیدمان خوب مطالب این کتاب به وجد اومدم که حد نداره. تاحالا تا صفحه 150 خوندم و واقعا عالیه. این کتاب بد جوری برای ترجمه شدن چشمک میزنه و واقعا برای شروع فکر میکنم عالی باشه.اگه این کتاب ترجمه بشه میتونه منبع خیلی خوبی برای کسانی که میخوان ویبی.نت رو شروع کنن باشه و تقریبا تا سطح نیمه حرفه میتونه کمکشون کنه.(انشاء ا... کتاب حرفه ایش رو بعدا ترجمه می کنیم.(دلم خوشه نه؟ :لبخند گشاده!: )

اینم در مورد نویسندگانش:

Thearon Willis is an author or coauthor of nearly a dozen books and a senior consultant who develops intranet applications using ASP.NET, DHTML, XML, JavaScript, VBScript, VB COM components, and SQL Server.

Bryan Newsome is an author or coauthor of?many books and works for a Microsoft Partner in Charlotte specializing in Custom Software Solutions. He provides clients with solutions and mentoring on leading-edge Microsoft technologies.

بهتون قول میدم اگه کتابو دانلود کنین و متنشو ببینین خودتون داوطلب میشین.(برای دانلودش یا سرچ کنین یا پیغام خصوصی بدین. حجمش ده مگابایته.)
اگه هم این متن رو در گوگل سرچ کنین، اولین سایتی که میاد برای دانلود این کتابه:



Free Visual Basic .NET 2010 eBooks+What this book aims to do is to get you started as quickly and easily as possible. ... the more experienced set eager to learn Visual Basic's latest iteration. This beginning guide provides you with a solid foundation, unlocking the power and possibilities of Visual Basic 2010 and giving detailed steps for quickly






و این هم لیست مطالب کتاب:


INTRODUCTION.
CHAPTER 1 Welcome to Visual Basic 2010.

CHAPTER 2 TheMicrosoft.NET Framework.

CHAPTER 3 Writing Software.

CHAPTER 4 Controlling the Flow.

CHAPTER 5 Working with Data Structures.

CHAPTER 6 Extensible ApplicationMarkup Language (XAML).

CHAPTER 7 Building Windows Applications.

CHAPTER 8 Displaying Dialog Boxes.

CHAPTER 9 CreatingMenus.

CHAPTER 10 Debugging and Error Handling.

CHAPTER 11 Building Objects.

CHAPTER 12 Advanced Object-Oriented Techniques.

CHAPTER 13 Building Class Libraries.

CHAPTER 14 CreatingWindows Forms User Controls.

CHAPTER 15 Accessing Databases.

CHAPTER 16 Database Programming with SQL Server and ADO.NET.

CHAPTER 17 Dynamic DataWeb Site.

CHAPTER 18 ASP.NET.

CHAPTER 19 Visual Basic 2010 and XML.

CHAPTER 20 Deploying Your Application.

APPENDIX A Exercise Solutions.

APPENDIX B Where to Now?

INDEX.




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*
توجه:
مقررات تاپیک:

1- دوستانی که ترجمه قسمتی رو برعهده می گیرن حتما پس از ترجمه، فایل PDF و فایل Word را ضمیمه کنند. اما برای فایل Word پسورد بگذارین و پسوردش را به من پیغام خصوصی بزنین.(فایل ورد رو با Winrar آرشیو کنین و برای اون پسورد بزارین)

2- سعی کنین ترجمه ها رو در اسرع وقت تحویل بدین.

3- برای شروع ترجمه به پست شماره 6(واقع در همین صفحه) برین و از قسمت هایی که قرمز هستن، یکی یا هرچندتا رو که دوست دارین انتخاب کنین و در همین تالار اون قسمت رو اعلام کنین تا اون قسمت ها به نام شما سبز بشن.
*

*4- لطفا کسانی که در این کار همکاری می کنند، اسم و فامیل واقعی به همراه نام کاربری شون رو به من پیغام خصوصی بزنن تا هر پارتی که منتشر می کنیم اطلاعات گردآورندگان را در آخرش درج کنیم. راستی نگران لو رفتن اسم و فامیل تون نباشین چون اون ها رو با نام کاربری تون نمی نویسیم یعنی مثلا اگه 10 نفر همکاری کرده باشن، اول نام کاربری 10 نفر رو درج می کنیم و بعدش به صورت نا مرتب اسم و فامیل های واقعی رو درج می کنیم. البته اگه بازم کسی دوست نداشت، مشکلی نداره و فقط نام کاربری شو می نویسیم(فقط در این صورت به من حتما اعلام کنید).*




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## modirmasool

*توجه*
از این به بعد هر پارتی از ترجمه ها که کامل میشه در این پست قرار داده خواهد شد.

*دوستان لطفا در صورت وجود هرگونه اشکال در مطالب ترجمه شده، حتما مشکل رو به ما اطلاع بدین تا تصحیحش کنیم. با تشکر.
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دانلود قسمت اول:
(p1.part1 و p.1.part2 را با هم دانلود کنید)
p1.part1.rar
p1.part2.rar

-------------------
*دانلود قسمت دوم. 100 صفحه شامل سه پارت(p2.part1 و p2.part2 و p2.part3 را با هم دانلود کنید)*
P2.part1.rar
P2.part2.rar
P2.part3.rar

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## MAHDIACTION

*سلام دوستان*

من آماده همكاري هستم .

وقت براي ترجمه3 صفحه در 10 روز دارم .يه مقدار برنامه هام فشرده هست ، ولي با راه افتادن پروژه وقت بيشتري ميزارم.

اگه قابل مي دونيد من در خدمتم.

خدايا توكل به تو

----------


## modirmasool

خیلی ممنون. 3صفحه زیاد هم هست.
شما دشت اولمون هستین! :لبخند گشاده!:  انشاءا... که قدم اولین مشتری مون(یعنی آقا مهدی) خیر باشه و تعداد داوطلبین زیاد بشن.
اگه اجازه بدین فعلا یه چند روزی صبر کنیم تا بچه ها بیشتر بشن تا بعد ببینیم چه کار میتونیم بکنیم.
بازم ممنون.

----------


## mike

منم هستم.
فقط به عشق اینکه دوباره سینتکس VB برام یاد آوری بشه.

----------


## modirmasool

خوب دوستان فعلا با هم شروع می کنیم تا کم کم دوستان دیگه هم بهمون بپیوندند.

برای شروع،از فصل اول اقدام به ترجمه می کنیم یعنی 37 صفحه ی اول PDF (منظور از 37 شماره درج شده در acrobat reader هستش نه شماره ی درج شده در صفحات کتاب) رو فعلا کار نداریم و میذاریم برای موقعی که انشاءا... ترجمه ی کتاب تموم شد.

*نحوه ی کار:
*
پس از ترجمه صفحه ی مورد نظر و کپی کردن کدها از خود PDF اصلی ، مطلب ترجمه شده را به صورت فایل word به من ارسال کنید.(با پیغام خصوصی)
مهم نیست از چه فونتی استفاده کنید چون در نهایت همه ی مطالب در یک قالب مشخص چیدمان میشن و به صورت PDF در این تالار قرار می گیرن.
----------------------------------------------------------------

خوب:
برای این که کار سنگین نشه فعلا این قسمت ها رو هرکسی مایله که ترجمه کنه در همین جا اعلام کنه تا یکی یکی سبز بشن.*(اون هایی که قرمز هستن هنوز داوطلبی برای ترجمه ندارن و اونایی که سبز هستن، کار ترجمه شون شروع شده.)
*


-------------------------*پارت اول:*

1- ص 37 PDF (از Welcome to Visual Basic 2010) تا ص 39 (تا اول INSTALLING VISUAL BASIC 2010)  j) توسط mike
-------------------------
2-از ص 39 (از INSTALLING VISUAL BASIC 2010) تا ص 42 (تا اول THE VISUAL STUDIO 2010 IDE) توسط m.javvi
-------------------------
3-از ص 42 (از THE VISUAL STUDIO 2010 IDE) تا اول ص 46 (تا اول CREATING A SIMPLE APPLICATION) توسط alimanam
-------------------------
4-از اول ص 46 (از CREATING A SIMPLE APPLICATION) تا ص 49 (تا اول The Toolbox) توسط modirmasool
-------------------------
5- از ص 49 (از The Toolbox) تا ص 52 (تا اول The Code Editor) توسط MAHDIACTION
-------------------------
6- از ص 52 (ازThe Code Editor) تا ص 56 (تا اول USING THE HELP SYSTEM) توسط alimanam

تبدیل تصاویر قسمت های 1 تا 6 توسط mostafag
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------*پارت دوم:*

7- از ص 73 (از Writing Software) تا ص 75 (تا اول What Is a Programming Language?) توسط conter
-------------------------
8- ار ص 75 (از اول What Is a Programming Language?) تا ص 78 (تا اول COMMENTS AND WHITESPACE) توسط mhdsbt
-------------------------
9- ار ص 78 (ازاول COMMENTS AND WHITESPACE) تا ص 80 (تا اول DATA TYPES) توسط 09111111111
-------------------------
10- از ص 80 (از اول DATA TYPES) تا ص 85 (تا اول Floating-Point Math) توسط ploto_m
-------------------------
11- از ص 85 (از اول Floating-Point Math) تا ص 87 (تا اول Working with Strings) توسط ماهان مقدم
-------------------------
12- از ص 87 (از Working with Strings) تا ص 91 (تا اول Substrings) توسط ploto_m
-------------------------
13- از ص 91 (از اول Substrings) تا ص 92 (تا اول Formatting Strings) توسط MaryamEsmailzadeh
-------------------------
14- از ص 92 (از اول Formatting Strings) تا ص 94 (تا اول Replacing Substrings) توسط conter
-------------------------
15- از ص 94 ( از اول Replacing Substrings) تا ص 96 ( تا اول Formatting Date Strings) توسط MaryamEsmailzadeh
-------------------------
16- از ص 96 ( از اول Formatting Date Strings) تا ص 98 ( تا اول Date Constants) توسط ploto_m
-------------------------
17- از ص 98 ( از اول Date Constants) تا ص 100 ( تا اول Manipulating Dates) توسط Shahram_Shobeiri 
-------------------------
18- از ص 100 ( از اول Manipulating Dates) تا ص 101 ( تا اول STORING VARIABLES) توسط MaryamEsmailzadeh 
-------------------------
19 - از ص 101 (از اول STORING VARIABLES) تا ص 104 (تا اول Converting Values) توسط ploto_m
-------------------------
20- از ص 104 (از اول Converting Values) تا ص 106 ( تا اول METHODS) توسط modirmasool
-------------------------
21- از ص 106 ( از اول METHODS) تا ص 107 (تا اول Methods You’ve Already Seen) توسط MOHAMAD4197
-------------------------
22- از ص 107 (از اول Methods You’ve Already Seen) تا اول ص 111 (تا اول Building a Method) توسط MOHAMAD4197
-------------------------
23- از اول ص 111 ( از اول  Building a Method) تا ص 113 ( تا اول Choosing Method Names) توسط Ghaisard
-------------------------
24- از ص 113 ( از اول Choosing Method Names) تا ص 114 ( تا اول Scope) توسط Ghaisard
-------------------------
25- از ص 114 ( از اول Scope) تا ص 116 ( تا اول SUMMARY) توسط Ghaisard
-------------------------
26- از ص 116 ( از اول SUMMARY) تا اول ص 119 ( تا اول فصل 4) توسط Ghaisard
-------------------------
تبدیل تصاویر قسمت های 7 تا 26 توسط mostafag
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------*پارت سوم:*

27- از ص 119(از اول فصل 4) تا ص 120 (تا اول THE IF STATEMENT) توسط libral
-------------------------
28- از ص 120 (از اول THE IF STATEMENT) تا ص 122 (تا اول The Else Statement) توسط ploto_m
-------------------------
29- از ص 122 (از اول The Else Statement) تا ص 124 (تا اول Comparison Operators) توسط ploto_m
-------------------------
30-از ص 124(از اول Comparison Operators) تا ص 126 (تا اول Using the Numeric Operators) توسط libral
-------------------------
31- از ص 126 (از اول Using the Numeric Operators) تا ص 127 ( تا اول TRY IT OUT Using the ... Operator) توسط shadi khanum
-------------------------
32- از ص 127 (از اول TRY IT OUT Using the... To Operator) تا ص 129 (تا اول The And and Or Operators) توسط shadi khanum
-------------------------
33- از ص 129 (از اول The And and Or Operators) تا ص 131 ( تا اول Using theAndOperator) توسط shadi khanum
-------------------------
34- از ص 131 (از اول Using theAndOperator) تا اول ص 133 (تا اول String Comparison) توسط shadi khanum
-------------------------
35- از ص 133 (از اول String Comparison) تا ص 134 (تا اول SELECT CASE) توسط farhad_swh
-------------------------
36- از ص 134 (از اول SELECT CASE) تا ص 137 (تا اول Case-Insensitive Select Case) توسط libral
-------------------------
37- از ص 137 (از اول Case-Insensitive Select Case) تا ص 140 (تا اول Multiple Selections) توسط ploto_m
-------------------------
38- از ص 140 (از اول Multiple Selections) تا ص 141 (تا اول The Case Else Statement) توسط shadi khanum
-------------------------
39- از ص 141 (از اول The Case Else Statement) تا ص 142 (تا اول LOOPS)  توسط shadi khanum
-------------------------
40- از ص 142 (از اول LOOPS) تا ص 144 (تا اول Using the Step Keyword) توسط libral
-------------------------
41- از ص 144 (از اول Using the Step Keyword) تا ص 146 (تا اول The For Each . . . Next Loop)  توسط محسن شامحمدی
-------------------------
42- از ص 146(از اول The For Each . . . Next Loop) تا ص 147 (تا اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) توسط h_a_m_i_d
-------------------------
43- از ص 147(از اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) تا ص 149 (تا اول Do While . . . Loop) توسط h_a_m_i_d
-------------------------
44- از ص 149(از اول Do While . . . Loop) تا ص 151 (تا اول Nested Loops) توسط sadeghlinux
-------------------------
45- از ص 151(از اول Nested Loops) تا ص 153 (تا اول Quitting Early)  توسط meisam3322
-------------------------
46- از ص 153(از اول Quitting Early) تا ص 154 (تا اول Quitting Do . . . Loops)   توسط meisam3322
-------------------------
47- از ص 154(از اول Quitting Do . . . Loops) تا ص 155(تا اول Infinite Loops)   توسط meisam3322
-------------------------
48- از ص 155(از اول Infinite Loops) تا ص 156(تا اول SUMMARY)   توسط Mazda RX8
-------------------------
49- از ص 156(از اول SUMMARY) تا ص 158(تا اول فصل پنجم)  توسط Mazda RX8
-------------------------

----------


## modirmasool

راستی دوستان سعی کنین ترجمه هاتون روان باشه.اصلا لازم نیست خط به خط کتاب رو ترجمه کنین. هرجایی که لازم دیدین ، خودتون مطلب رو بازتر و یا حذف کنین. هدف ما ارائه ی یه آموزش خوب هستش. همونطور که خودتون میدونین متاسفانه اغلب کتاب هایی رو که در بازار ترجمه ای هستن ،افرادی ترجمه میکنن که بعضا تسلط کافی بر اون بحث ندارن و به همین علت برخی از قسمت های چنین کتاب هایی نامفهوم است.
خلاصه این که شما مختارین هرجور که به نظرتون مطلب بهتر جا می افته اون رو ترجمه کنین و مطالب شخصی خودتون رو هم اضافه کنین.(این کار هیچ مشکلی بوجود نمیاره چون بعدا از فیلتر خوانندگان سایت میگذره) درواقع محور اصلی ما خود کتاب است ولی مسائل فرعی هم میتونه وجود داشته باشه.
با تشکر

----------


## mike

قسمت 1 ( 37-39) با من

----------


## m.javvi

قسمت 2 هم با من (42نا46)

----------


## MAHDIACTION

سلام دوستان 

قسمت 5 (49 تا 52 ) با من

----------


## SilverGold

سلام به شما دوست عزیز
من هم حاضرم در این کار گروهی شرکت کنم
می تونید رو من حساب بازکنید

با تشکر

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام به شما دوست عزیز
> من هم حاضرم در این کار گروهی شرکت کنم
> می تونید رو من حساب بازکنید
> 
> با تشکر


ممنون. پس بسم ا...
به صفحه ی اول مراجعه کنین. اونجا قسمت های مورد نیاز برای ترجمه گفته شدن.(از قرمزهاش انتخاب کنین)
با تشکر

----------


## morteza_2009

من یکم سرم شلوغه ... ولی فکر کنم حتی چند صفحه هم کمک خوبی باشه ... برای همین فعلا اعلام امادگی می کنم ... شما یکی دو صفحه برای دست گرمی برام در نظر بگیرید تا یواش یواش بیام ...

----------


## modirmasool

> من یکم سرم شلوغه ... ولی فکر کنم حتی چند صفحه هم کمک خوبی باشه ... برای همین فعلا اعلام امادگی می کنم ... شما یکی دو صفحه برای دست گرمی برام در نظر بگیرید تا یواش یواش بیام ...


کی گفته یک صفحه کم هستش؟!!!
هر کسی که حتی کوچکترین همکاری ای در این کار داشته باشه، در نهایت نامش در فهرست پدیدآورندگان درج میشه.
شما هر قسمتی رو که دوست دارین از صفحه ی اول همین تاپیک انتخاب کنین و در همینجا اعلام کنین تا اون قسمت رو به نام شما سبز کنیم.
با تشکر.

----------


## arashministar

منم می خوام از صفحه 80 تا 85 رو ترجمه کنم.(اون زیاده! :متعجب: )
راستی وی بی 2008 و 2010 خیلی نزدیک هستن.
انگار تغییری نکرده.
من برای فرستادن ترجمه باید چی کار کنم؟
نمی تونم پیغام خصوصی بفرستم.چون پستام 20 تا نشده.
این تازه اولین پستمه! :کف کرده!: 

اون قسمت هایی که ادرس پروژه رو نوشته باید بذاریم؟
عکسا چطور؟

----------


## modirmasool

> منم می خوام از صفحه 80 تا 85 رو ترجمه کنم.(اون زیاده!)
> راستی وی بی 2008 و 2010 خیلی نزدیک هستن.
> انگار تغییری نکرده.
> من برای فرستادن ترجمه باید چی کار کنم؟
> نمی تونم پیغام خصوصی بفرستم.چون پستام 20 تا نشده.
> این تازه اولین پستمه!
> 
> اون قسمت هایی که ادرس پروژه رو نوشته باید بذاریم؟
> عکسا چطور؟


بله کتاب 2008 اش با 2010 اش خیلی در اوایلش فرقی ندارن.

تا موقعی ای که 20 تایی نشدین ، برای آقای Mani_rf پیغام و یا فایل ها رو بفرستین تا ایشان برای من بفرستند.
آدرش پروژه ها رو هم بذارین.
عکس ها رو هم بله. فقط هرکدوم که دیدین بی کیفیته بی زحمت خودتون عکس بگیرین وگرنه خودم این کار رو انجام خواهم داد.

*پس قسمت 10 (ص80 تا 85) رو به نام شما سبز کردم.
*موفق باشین.

----------


## arashministar

ببخشید.اگه کمی از جمله را تغییر دهیم ، مشکلی دارد؟
در واقع مفهمی تر شود.

----------


## modirmasool

> ببخشید.اگه کمی از جمله را تغییر دهیم ، مشکلی دارد؟
> در واقع مفهمی تر شود.


به هیچ عنوان. اصلا شما لازم نیست ترجمه کنی! هدف اینه که  مطالب و سرفصل های گفته شده در این کتاب ،محورمون باشه تا کارها گره نخوره.
بازم تاکید میکنم که ما قراره یه کتاب آموزشی و رسا تحویل بدیم. شما هرجور به نظرت درست میاد جملات رو اضافه یا کم کن.
با تشکر.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام و تبریک به خاطر حرکت گروهی جالبتون

من هم کارترجمه 2 قسمت 3 و 6 رو به عهده میگیرم . امیدوارم که دوستان دیگری هم در این کار خوب شرکت کنن . موفق باشید .

یا علی

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان من قسمت 4 رو ترجمه کردم. می خواستم در مورد ترجمه و Layout  در نظر گرفته شده برای این کتاب نظر بدین تا از همین اول کار چارچوب کارمون کاملا شفاف بشه. فایل رو پیوست کردم.
راستی نظرتون در مورد درج تصاویر رنگی به جای سیاه سفید چیه؟ چون این طوری خیلی چشم نواز تر میشه. (البته از اون ور هم وقت بیشتری گرفته میشه)

----------


## arashministar

> دوستان من قسمت 4 رو ترجمه کردم. می خواستم در مورد ترجمه و Layout  در نظر گرفته شده برای این کتاب نظر بدین تا از همین اول کار چارچوب کارمون کاملا شفاف بشه. فایل رو پیوست کردم.
> راستی نظرتون در مورد درج تصاویر رنگی به جای سیاه سفید چیه؟ چون این طوری خیلی چشم نواز تر میشه. (البته از اون ور هم وقت بیشتری گرفته میشه)


با عکس رنگی خیلی بهتر میشه.
به نظر من 2 تا رو برای دانلود بذاریم.هم رنگی هم سیاه سفید.
البته می تونیم عکسا رو کوچیکتر یا با کیفیت کمتر بذاریم.یا همین طور قسمتی از عکس رو بذاریم. :خجالت: 
ترجمتان عالی بود. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Saman_12

واقا گل کاشتی این اولین کتابی الکترونیکی بود که از خوندنش خسته نشدم , هم از تزجمه و هم از عکس های رنگی اش. :قلب: 
برای اونایی که میخوان تازه دات نت شروع کنن توپه توپه. :تشویق: 
در مورد حجم عکس ها هم اون ها رو با نرم افزار Advanced JPEG Compressor کم حجم کنید.(که البته فکر کنم همین کار رو هم کردید.) :متفکر:

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

اینم قسمت 3 تا اونجایی که میشد سعی خودم رو کردم که خوانا و آسان فهم باشه . اگه دوستان راضی بودن قسمت 6 رو هم به همین نحو پیش خواهم رفت . موفق باشید .

یا علی

----------


## modirmasool

> با سلام
> 
> اینم قسمت 3 تا اونجایی که میشد سعی خودم رو کردم که خوانا و آسان فهم باشه . اگه دوستان راضی بودن قسمت 6 رو هم به همین نحو پیش خواهم رفت . موفق باشید .
> 
> یا علی


خیلی ممنون.
شکل هاش کو؟!!!
لطفا فقط PDF رو در تالار بذارین و Word رو برای من ارسال کنید.
فقط الان که ترجمه تون رو خوندم یه نکته به نظرم رسید، اونم اینکه بهتره محاوره ای ترجمه کنیم یا رسمی؟  
راستش نظر من اینه که رسمی باشه بهتره چون ترجمه محاوره ای سطح های مختلفی داره که باعث  پراکندگی ترجمه می شه. در کل ترجمه محاوره ای شیرین تر هستش اما چون قراره چندین نفر کار ترجمه رو بکنند حتما با مشکل بر خواهیم خورد(هر کسی محاوره ای رو یه جور برداشت می کنه).به هر حال دوستان نظر بدن تا ببینیم چه کار باید بکنیم.

----------


## Saman_12

> با سلام
> 
> اینم قسمت 3 تا اونجایی که میشد سعی خودم رو کردم که خوانا و آسان فهم باشه . اگه دوستان راضی بودن قسمت 6 رو هم به همین نحو پیش خواهم رفت . موفق باشید .
> 
> یا علی


سلام.
اگه من انتقادی چیزی کردم به دل نگیرید.(این انتقاد فقط در راستای پیشرفت کار شما می باشد.) :لبخند گشاده!: 
به قول مدیرمسئول بهتره که : ترجمه تون کمی رسمی تر باشه.(شکل هم یادتون نره چون آموزش تصویری تاثیر بیشتر می گذاره.)
اگر به جای صحیح کلمات ونحوه جمله بندی در فارسی, دقت بیشتری بشه; خواننده از خوندن مطلب احساس خستگی و سر در گمی نمیکنه.(منظورم اینه که به جمله بندی ها بیشتر دقت کنید تا به فارسی روان نزدیک تر باشه.)
دیگه از بقیه لحاظ خوبه و مشکلی نداره. :تشویق: (از تلاش شما در حوضه ی آموزش .net کمال تشکر رو دارم و این کار شما رو قابل تقدیر می دونم.) :تشویق:

----------


## modirmasool

> با سلام 
> 
> دوست عزیز من از VS 2008 استفاده می کنم و دسترسی به نسخه 2010 هم نداشتم واسه همین نمیشد ازمحیط VS 2008 عکس بگیرم البته خیلی جاهاش  از لحاظ کار کرد هیچ فرقی با نسخه 2010 نداره ولی خوب گفتم شاید درست نباشه . درمورد اینکه از زیان محاوره ایی استفاده نکنم هم به چشم پیشنهادتون کاملاً منطقی ایست . موفق باشید .
> 
> یا علی


خیلی ممنون. پس بی زحمت عکس های سیاه سفید خود PDF رو در فایلتون درج کنین تا اگه خواستیم تصاویر رنگی بذاریم، راحت بتونیم شبیه سازی شون کنیم و در فایل نهایی که منتشر می کنیم قرار بدیم.

راستی علی آقا قسمت سه رو که ترجمه کردین دوباره یه دور خودتون بخونین بعضی جاهاش احتیاج به ویرایش داره.(مثل قسمت File و...)

موفق باشین...

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان خسته نباشین
لطفا کسانی که در این کار همکاری می کنند، اسم و فامیل واقعی به همراه نام کاربری شون رو به من پیغام خصوصی بزنن تا هر پارتی که منتشر می کنیم اطلاعات گردآورندگان را در آخرش درج کنیم. راستی نگران لو رفتن اسم و فامیل تون نباشین چون اون ها رو با نام کاربری تون نمی نویسیم یعنی مثلا اگه 10 نفر همکاری کرده باشن، اول نام کاربری 10 نفر رو درج می کنیم و بعدش به صورت نا مرتب اسم و فامیل های واقعی رو درج می کنیم. البته اگه بازم کسی دوست نداشت، مشکلی نداره و فقط نام کاربری شو می نویسیم.
با تشکر

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

تغییراتی در فایل بخش 3 دادم اگه مشکلی نداره که بخش 6 رو هم به همین صورت ادامه بدم . موفق باشید .

----------


## mike

ترجمه بخش 1 صص 37-39

----------


## modirmasool

> ترجمه بخش 1 صص 37-39


بسیار عالی شده. واقعا خسته نباشین. :تشویق:

----------


## mike

فایل Word ترجمه ( دارایه رمز عبور)

----------


## Saman_12

سطح تر جمتون واقا توپه.
طریقه جمله بندی و انتخواب مکان مناسب برای هر کلمه به موجب روان ترشدن ترجمه نیز در ترجمه شما , به وضوح و درک جملات نوشته شده در این فایل کمک شایانی کرده.(خودمونیش میشه جمله بندی تون خیلی عالیه) :تشویق: 
به نظر من از هر لحاظ کامل و بدون نقس هست.(دستتون درد نکنه تر جمه روانی بود.) :قلب:

----------


## modirmasool

توجه:
دوستان چون نمی شه فایلی رو پیغام خصوصی داد، لطفا فایل های word ای رو که قرار بود بهم پیغام خصوصی بدین رو براشون رمز بذارین و در همین جا قرارشون بدین و رمزشو برای من پیغام خصوصی بدین.
با تشکر

----------


## mike

راستش من این ترجمه رو امروز انجام دادم و سریع می خواستم اماده بشه و الان که خودم خوندم ، احساس می کنم که میشه باز هم اونو سلیس تر و  روون تر کرد که متاسفانه من در طول هفته وقت اینکار رو ندارم.

یکی از عواقب بی توجهی تو درسی مثل انشا رو الان دارم حس می کنم که حتی تو نوشتن بعصی نامه های اداری ساده هم دچار مشکل خوانا نویسی ( از لحاظ نگارشی ) می شم. واقعا تاسف می خورم که اون موقع نه خودم به این درس به اندازه کافی بها می دادم و نه معلم ها.

----------


## visual_sadegh

من هم دوست دارم توی ترجمه شرکت کنم.

----------


## modirmasool

> من هم دوست دارم توی ترجمه شرکت کنم.


خیلی خوبه. :تشویق: 
به صفحه اول تاپیک مراجعه کنین و یدونه از قسمت هایی که قرمز هستن رو انتخاب کنین و در این جا اعلام کنین تا به نام شما سبز بشه.

----------


## visual_sadegh

> خیلی خوبه.
> به صفحه اول تاپیک مراجعه کنین و یدونه از قسمت هایی که قرمز هستن رو انتخاب کنین و در این جا اعلام کنین تا به نام شما سبز بشه.


من قسمت هفت رو بر می دارم. :متفکر:

----------


## modirmasool

> من قسمت هفت رو بر می دارم.


ممنون
قسمت 7 یعنی  از ص 73 (از Writing Software) تا ص 75 (تا اول What Is a Programming Language?) به نام شما سبز شد.

----------


## MAHDIACTION

سلام بر دوستان 

بخش 5 آماده شد.

----------


## mhdsbt

سلام
منم می خوام همکاری کنم
8- ار ص 75 (از اول What Is a Programming Language?) تا ص 78 (تا اول COMMENTS AND WHITESPACE)
با من

----------


## Saman_12

سلام.
دوست عزیز دقت در انتخواب کلمات و عبارات مناسب و پرهیز از استفاده کلمات محاوره ای  در ترجمه شما به وضوح قابل روعیت می باشد.(خودمونیش میشه شما رسمی بودن رو رعایت کردین و ترجمتون روانه و مخاطب رو خسته نمی کنه.) :تشویق: 
استفاده نکردن از کلمات اظافی و رعایت اختصار , ترجمه شما رو به فهم مخاطب نزدیک تر کرده.(یعنی شما معنی هر کلمه رو هر جور روان تر بوده نوشتین و جمله ها تون قابلیت فهم بالیی دارن.) :تشویق: 
به نظر من فهم آسان و دوری از نوشتن جزء به جز معنی و نوع جمله بندی نیز به روان شدن ترجمتون کمک شایانی کرده.( :خجالت: شما مثل خیلی از مترجم ها نیومیدید کلمه به کلمه معنی کنید همین باعث فهم آسان ترجمتون هست.) :کف کرده!: 
من از هر لحاظ تر جمه شما رو تایید میکنم.(ترجمتون در سط بالایی قرار داره.البته من در جای گاهی نیست که بخوام در مورد ترجمه شما دوستان نظری بدم و یا انتقادی بکنم و توجه شما نیز تنها نظر لطف شما دوست عزیز هست) :بامزه:

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> منم می خوام همکاری کنم
> 8- ار ص 75 (از اول What Is a Programming Language?) تا ص 78 (تا اول COMMENTS AND WHITESPACE)
> با من


سلام خوش اومدین.
قسمت 8 به نام شما سبز شد.

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام بر دوستان 
> 
> بخش 5 آماده شد.


خیلی خوب بود. واقعا خسته نباشین. :تشویق: 

دوستان حالا فقط منتظر m.javvi عزیز هستیم تا ایشون هم کارشون رو تموم کنن و به امید خدا اولین  پارت ترجمه شده ی کتاب (مجموع قسمت های 1 تا 5) رو به صورت PDF، برای استفاده ی عموم در سایت قرار بدیم.

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

ترجمه قسمت 3

موفق باشین . یا علی

----------


## modirmasool

سلام خسته نباشین. یادآوری دو نکته:

1- لطفا کسانی که در این کار همکاری می کنند، اسم و فامیل واقعی به همراه نام کاربری شون رو به من پیغام خصوصی بزنن تا هر پارتی که منتشر می کنیم اطلاعات گردآورندگان را در آخرش درج کنیم. راستی نگران لو رفتن اسم و فامیل تون نباشین چون اون ها رو با نام کاربری تون نمی نویسیم یعنی مثلا اگه 10 نفر همکاری کرده باشن، اول نام کاربری 10 نفر رو درج می کنیم و بعدش به صورت نا مرتب اسم و فامیل های واقعی رو درج می کنیم. البته اگه بازم کسی دوست نداشت، مشکلی نداره و فقط نام کاربری شو می نویسیم.

2- بی زحمت لطفا از این به بعد به خاطر جلوگیری از سوء استفاده های احتمالی، فقط فایلهای ورد (نه PDF) رو rar کنین و براش پسورد بذارین و بعدش در تاپیک قرار بدین. و در نهایت پسوردش رو به من پیغام خصوصی بزنین. بدیهی است که فایل های  PDF برای استفاده ی عموم خواهند بود.

با تشکر

----------


## MAHDIACTION

سلام دوستان

بخش 9 با من.

9- ار ص 78 (ازاول COMMENTS AND WHITESPACE) تا ص 80 (تا اول DATA TYPES)

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام دوستان
> 
> بخش 9 با من.
> 
> 9- ار ص 78 (ازاول COMMENTS AND WHITESPACE) تا ص 80 (تا اول DATA TYPES)


ممنون. بخش 9 هم سبز شد.

دوستان راستی قسمت های جدید رو اضافه کردم برای دیدنشون به صفحه ی اول مراجعه کنین.
با تشکر

----------


## ماهان مقدم

سلام. پ.خ رو ندیده بودم !. آقا من هم بخش 11 رو شروع می کنم.

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام. پ.خ رو ندیده بودم !. آقا من هم بخش 11 رو شروع می کنم.


تشکر
بخش 11- از ص 85 (از اول Floating-Point Math) تا ص 87 (تا اول Working with Strings) به نام شما سبز شد

----------


## ماهان مقدم

دوست عزیز برای بخش 12 روی من حساب کن ولی فعلا سبزش نکن.

----------


## modirmasool

> والا من منظور شما از بخش 2 رو نمی فهمم منظورتون اینه که این 18 بخش تموم بشه وارد مرحله دوم میشید ؟
> اگه منظورتون اینه، اگه شرایط کاریم بهم اجازه بده در خدمتتون هستم.


نه!
ببینین اون 5 قسمت اول (شماره های 1 تا 5) قراره یک پارت باشن. یعنی همشون که ترجمه شدن،اونوقت ما به صورت یه PDF در سایت میذاریم. و بقیه باز برای پارت ها بعدی هستن. حالا مشکل اینجایه که از اون 5 تا شماره ی اول 4 تاش کامل شده و ما منتظر شماره 2 اش هستیم ولی خبری از مترجمش یعنی آقای M.javi نیستش. واسه همین گفتم شاید لازم باشه اون قسمت رو به یکی دیگه واگذار کنیم.(البته قطعی نیست).

----------


## mhdsbt

سلام 
اینم ترجمه پارت 8 .امیدوارم مفید باشه  .انتقاد یادتون نره :لبخند:

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

سلام دوستان
قسمت 13 رو هم من به عهده می گیرم
امیدوارم که این کتاب خوب ترجمه بشه :تشویق:

----------


## ماهان مقدم

بخش 11 ضمیمه شد. شروع برای بخش 12.

----------


## m.javvi

این هم قسمت 2
صفحه 39-42
ترجمه اش چطوره؟؟؟

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> همگی خسته نباشین 
> لطفا
> 14- از ص 92 (از اول Formatting Strings) تا ص 94 (تا اول Replacing Substrings)
> سبزش کنید برام


قسمت 14 به نام شما سبز شد.

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

ضمن سلام و خسته نبا شید
من ترجمه قسمت 13 رو تموم کردم
اینم فایل هاش.

----------


## modirmasool

> این هم قسمت 2
> صفحه 39-42
> ترجمه اش چطوره؟؟؟


خوب بود. فقط یکم احتیاج به ویرایش داره.
ممون
--------------------



> سلام modirmasool عزیز
> من قادر به ارسال پیام خصوصی به شما برا دادن پسورد نیستم
> چون تعداد پست هام کمه
> حالا چی کارکنم؟



پست هاتون الان 17 تا هستش. یه جوری به 20 برسونینش! :لبخند گشاده!:  عجله ای نیست. هروقت رسید به بیست تا بهم پیغام بزنین.
ممنون.

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

قسمت 15 رو می شه برا من سبز کنید؟
ممنونم
--------------------
تدجمه قسمت 13 رو دیدن؟
چطور بود؟

----------


## modirmasool

> قسمت 15 رو می شه برا من سبز کنید؟
> ممنونم
> --------------------
> تدجمه قسمت 13 رو دیدن؟
> چطور بود؟


روان و خوب.
در قسمت چگونه کار میکند: جمله "به یکی از 2روش استفاده میشود" باید به "به یکی از دو روشی که در ادامه خواهند آمد، استفاده می شود" تبدیل بشه.






> ویرایش فنی و ترجمه ---یا ویرایش املا انشایی؟؟؟ در چه سطحیه؟؟


بعضی جاهاش جا افتادن مثلا:
"شما ممکن است ویژوال بیسیک 2010 را بصورت یکی از شکل هاي بدست آورید :"
پاراگراف بعدی اش هم خیلی مفهوم نیست.

----------


## modirmasool

> لطفا در مورد سبک ترجمه ام اگه نکته ای هست بفرمایید
> تا برا قسمت بعدی ترجمه بهتری رو داشته باشم
> ممنون


مشکلی نداره و عالی هستش.
سعی کنین ترجمه هاتون روان باشه.اصلا لازم نیست خط به خط کتاب رو ترجمه کنین. هرجایی که لازم دیدین ، خودتون مطلب رو بازتر و یا حذف کنین. هدف ما ارائه ی یه آموزش خوب هستش. همونطور که خودتون میدونین متاسفانه اغلب کتاب هایی رو که در بازار ترجمه ای هستن ،افرادی ترجمه میکنن که بعضا تسلط کافی بر اون بحث ندارن و به همین علت برخی از قسمت های چنین کتاب هایی نامفهوم است.
خلاصه این که شما مختارین هرجور که به نظرتون مطلب بهتر جا می افته اون رو ترجمه کنین و مطالب شخصی خودتون رو هم اضافه کنین.(این کار هیچ مشکلی بوجود نمیاره چون بعدا از فیلتر خوانندگان سایت میگذره) درواقع محور اصلی ما خود کتاب است ولی مسائل فرعی هم میتونه وجود داشته باشه.

با تشکر

----------


## ploto_m

سلام به همه دوستان   
دیر رسیدم مثل اینکه ، ولی منم هستم . قسمت 16با من.
لطفا سبز بنمایید.
 :لبخند:

----------


## modirmasool

خوش اومدین. تازه هنوز اول راهیم.

قسمت 16 برای شما سبز شد.
راستی قوانین رو حتما بخونین.(چهار پنج تا بیشتر نیستن)

----------


## mike

بخش 12 (87-91) با من

----------


## modirmasool

> بخش 12 (87-91) با من


سلام خسته نباشین.
قسمت 12 هم برای شما سبز شد.
با تشکر.

----------


## Shahram_Shobeiri

17 هم مال من!

----------


## modirmasool

> 17 هم مال من!


خوش آمدین. 17 هم برای شما سبز شد.

----------


## modirmasool

*دوستان سرانجام اولین پارت ترجمه منتشر شد. این پارت شامل ترجمه ی قسمت های 1 تا 5 هستش.
لینک دانلود در صفحه ی اول تاپیک قرار داده شده.
منتظر نظرات و ویرایش هاتون هستیم.
با تشکر.*

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

قسمت 6 تموم شد .

امیدوارم خوب شده باشه . موفق باشید .

----------


## Shahram_Shobeiri

اینم 17 که مال من بود!

----------


## modirmasool

سلام دوستان. خسته نباشین.

همینک منتظر یاری سبزتان هستیم...
ما یه داوطلب لازم داریم تا عکس های سیاه و سفید کتاب رو رنگی کنه. (نترسین همشو که نه :متعجب: )
مثلا برای همین پارت یکی که منتشر کردیم، اگه یکی پیدا بشه این کار رو بکنه خیلی خوب میشه.

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

اینم ترجمه قسمت 15
امیدوارم که خوب شده باشه

----------


## mhdsbt

سلام بر همگي دوستان
خسته نباشين
اينم سهم من از ترجمه پارت دوم 
اميد وارم مفيد باشه.

----------


## mostafag

> سلام دوستان. خسته نباشین.
> 
> همینک منتظر یاری سبزتان هستیم...
> ما یه داوطلب لازم داریم تا عکس های سیاه و سفید کتاب رو رنگی کنه. (نترسین همشو که نه)
> مثلا برای همین پارت یکی که منتشر کردیم، اگه یکی پیدا بشه این کار رو بکنه خیلی خوب میشه.


سلام دوست عزیز
واقعا از شما و همه دوستانی که دارن این کتاب مفید رو ترجمه می کنند ممنونم 

من خیلی دیر متوجه این عمل شایسته شما شدم اما از قدیم گفتن ماهی رو هر موقع از آب بگیری تازه است  :چشمک: 
منم برا این که تو این کار شریک بشم می خوام که گرفتن عکس ها از محیط vb رو بر عهده بگیرم
(البته بگم به خاطر مشغله کاری زیاد نمی تونم توی ترجمه کمک کنم وگر نه این کار رو هم انجام می دادم  :خجالت:  )
خلاصه این که عکس های chapter1 کتاب و چند تایی از chapter3 رو ضمیمه کردم chapter2 هم که عکس نداشت بقیش رو هم کم کم می زارم  :متفکر: 

خیلی سعی کردم عکس ها دقیقا مثل کتاب باشه ولی دیگه بعضی جاها کلا تفاوت داشت در ضمن قسمت نصب vb که داخل این کتاب توضیح داده بود حقیقتش اصلا نصب visual studio من اینجوری نبود  :لبخند گشاده!:  (البته نسخه من  ultimate هستش  :متفکر:  ) به همین خاطر عکس های این بخش رو نتونستم بزارم
در ضمن فایل ضمیمه پسورد داره که پسوردش رو براتون می فرستم 
باتشکر از شما و همه دوستان

----------


## modirmasool

> من خیلی دیر متوجه این عمل شایسته شما شدم اما از قدیم گفتن ماهی رو هر موقع از آب بگیری تازه است 
> منم برا این که تو این کار شریک بشم می خوام که گرفتن عکس ها از محیط vb رو بر عهده بگیرم
> (البته بگم به خاطر مشغله کاری زیاد نمی تونم توی ترجمه کمک کنم وگر نه این کار رو هم انجام می دادم  )


این چه حرفیه! مگه کم کاری دارین می کنین؟ هدف اصلی اینه که هرکسی بسته به وقت و توانایی هاش بتونه توی این کار گروهی و نمادین شرکت کنه. به همین دلیل اگه دقت کرده باشین ما ترجمه ها رو اکثرا 1 یا 2 صفحه ای به بچه ها میدیم تا هم روی کسی فشار نیاد و هم تعداد بیشتری بتونن توی این کار گروهی شرکت کنن.
در انتها لازم میدونم از شما و همه ی کسانی که توی این کار شرکت کردن و یا حداقل با دنبال کردن کارمون بهمون دلگرمی دادن کمال تشکر رو داشته باشم.
(راستی این عکس ها رو سعی می کنم در اسرع وقت جابجا کنم و دوباره در سایت بذارم. البته قبلش باید یکم منتظر بمونیم تا اشکالات قسمت اول پیدا بشن بعد این کار رو بکنیم. چون تا حالا فقط یک اشکال جا افتادگی کلمه پیدا شده.)

با تشکر.

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

سلام 
تا صفحه 37 اشکالات رو تا اونجا که من تونستم و متوجه شدم
به دوستان اطلاع دادم و امیدوارم که سایر دوستان هم لطف کنن و اشکالات موجود
رو اطلاع بدن تا اثری بدون اشکال رو داشته باشیم.

----------


## modirmasool

سلام دوستان فکر کردم برای اینکه سوء تفاهمی پیش نیاد این نکته رو یادآوری کنم که ما هر پارتی رو که منتشر می کنیم فقط نام افرادی که در گرداوری اون پارت همکاری داشتن رو در آخرش ذکر میکنیم.لذا دوستانی که نامی ازشون در پارت شماره یک برده نشده، طبیعتا در پارت خودشون یعنی پارت دوم از خجالتشون در میایم :چشمک:  و در نهایت موقعی که انشاءا... کل کتاب تمام شد، لیست همه ی دوستان که اونم انشاءا... روز به روز به تعدادشون افزوده میشه، در کتاب نهایی درج خواهد شد.
با تشکر.

----------


## mostafag

سلام به همه شما دوستان عزیز

اینم قسمت دوم عکس ها 
امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه
پسورد همون قبلیه
با تشکر از همه 

تا بقیه عکس ها ......

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان خسته نباشین. فکر کنم جنب و جوش تاپیک داره کم میشه. :ناراحت:  بعضی از دوستان هنوز ترجمه ها رو تحویل ندادن(قسمت های 7-9-10-12-14-16) که انشاءا... در اسرع وقت تحویل میدن. مطمئنم بعد از انتشار پارت دوم، تاپیک بهتر جون میگره.

----------


## MOHAMAD4197

> سلام.
> زودتر می گفتین. الان آدرسشو براتون میفرستم.


از صفحه 106 (اول Method) تا صفحه 111 (اول Building Method) با بنده.فقط بفرماييد حداكثر تا چند روز بايد آماده بشه؟

----------


## modirmasool

هرچه زودتر بهتر. تقریبا یک هفته.

قسمت 21 و 22 به نام شما سبز شد.

ممنون

----------


## torist

سلام من از همتون ممنونم به خاطر این حرکت،

من نمی تونم کمکتون کنم چون زبانم خوب نیست

ولی به همتون خسته نباشد می گم 

با تشکر

----------


## mostafag

سلام به همه شما عزیزان

دوستان فکر کنم که از جنب و جوش این تاپیک خیلی داره کم میشه  :افسرده: 

باید یه فکری بشه تا این تاپیک از این وضع در بیاد  :متفکر: 

میدونم مشغله کاری زیاده اما اجرتون با خود خدا  :قلب: 

باز هم منتظر یاری سبزتان هستیم  :تشویق:   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام به همه شما عزیزان
> 
> دوستان فکر کنم که از جنب و جوش این تاپیک خیلی داره کم میشه 
> 
> باید یه فکری بشه تا این تاپیک از این وضع در بیاد 
> 
> میدونم مشغله کاری زیاده اما اجرتون با خود خدا 
> 
> باز هم منتظر یاری سبزتان هستیم


سلام عیدتون مبارک.
جناب mostafag باهاتون موافقم.
دوستان برای دست جناب mike مشکلی پیش اومده وایشون متاسفانه فعلا نمیتونن ما رو همراهی کنن. واسه همین قسمت 12 که به نام ایشون سبز شده بود، دوباره قرمز شد و یکی دیگه باید زحمتش رو بکشه. انشاءا... که جناب mike هم هرچه زودتر دستشون خوب بشه.

راستی من یه یک هفته ای نیستم. دوست دارم وقتی دوباره برگشتم و تاپیک رو باز کردم، با انبوهی از کارهای انجام شده شما عزیزان مواجه بشم ها! :چشمک: 
یه التماس دعا هم ازتون داشتم، این هفته دارم برای یه مسابقه ای میرم که نتیجه اش میتونه آینده ام رو از این رو به اون رو کنه. :کف کرده!:  خلاصه ما رو از دعای خیرتون بی بهره نذارین. :قلب: 
با تشکر.

----------


## ploto_m

سلام به همه دوستان
فایل ترجمه ی قسمت 16
ببخشید که دیر شد، به اینترنت دسترسی نداشتم.
قسمت 12 با من :لبخند: .

----------


## MAHDIACTION

سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد خدمت دوستان عزيز 
و سلام ويژه خدمت جناب modirmasool.
اميدوارم همگي هميشه سر حال و موفق  و با پشتكار باشيد.

من يه ايده دارم براي اينكه دوستان بيشتر به جمع ما بپيوندند.
مي تونيم *لينك اين تايپيك* رو مدتي توي *بخش امضا* خودمون يا تايپيك هايي كه ايجاد مي كنيم *يا پاسخ هايي* كه مي ديم قرار بديم تا دوستان بيشتري در اين حركت فوق العاده با ما باشند.
سعي كنيم تبليغ اصولي و حساب شده باشه.(متن ها و تصاوير يكسان)
در صورت تاييد شدن من اعلام آمادگي مي كنم.


*تبليغات براي يك تايپيك منحصر به فرد*

----------


## MehdiElexal

ماشا الله به بروبچ فعال ، خسته نباشید  :تشویق:  :قلب: 
این کتاب تموم بشه ، چاپ هم میشه ؟ !!!! :متفکر:

----------


## iraj929

با عرض *سلام* و *خسته* نباشيد و *ت**قدير و تشكر* از همت كليه *عزيزاني* كه براي بالا بردن سطح علمي _ايرانيان_ تلاش نموده خواستم كه بنده هم در اين كار بزرگ و زيبا قطره اي باشم.
قسمت *12* از ص *87 تا 91* با بنده. تا اول Substrings

خداوند دو چيز را بسيار عظيم آفريد: 
        يكي آسمان را و از آسمان عظيم تر انسان را.
                                                               علي (ع)

----------


## Ghaisard

با سلام و خسته نباشيد به همه دوستان و اعضاي اين گروه

كتابي كه معرفي كرديد رو خوندم هم متن ساده اي داره و هم نكات جالبي داره
من يه كم دير متوجه شدم وگرنه مي توانستم زودتر از اين در اين كار گروهي شركت كنم
حالا اگر نيروي جديد مي خواهيد در خدمتم

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام به همه دوستان
> فایل ترجمه ی قسمت 16
> ببخشید که دیر شد، به اینترنت دسترسی نداشتم.
> قسمت 12 با من.


خسته نباشین.یادتون رفته پسورد رو بفرستین! :لبخند گشاده!:  لطفا فایل ورد رو با پسورد بذارین و فایل PDF رو هم در کنارش برای عموم قرار بدین.
قسمت 12 هم به نام شما سبز شد.





> ماشا الله به بروبچ فعال ، خسته نباشید 
> این کتاب تموم بشه ، چاپ هم میشه ؟ !!!!


حالا کو تا تموم بشه. :اشتباه: 




> با سلام و خسته نباشيد به همه دوستان و اعضاي اين گروه
> 
> كتابي كه معرفي كرديد رو خوندم هم متن ساده اي داره و هم نكات جالبي داره
> من يه كم دير متوجه شدم وگرنه مي توانستم زودتر از اين در اين كار گروهي شركت كنم
> حالا اگر نيروي جديد مي خواهيد در خدمتم


سلام خوش اومدین. ما بسیار خوشحال میشیم اگه شما هم به گروهمون بپیوندین :قلب: . لطفا صفحه ی اول تاپیک رو بخونین و قسمت انتخابی خودتون رو اینجا اعلام کنین تا به نام شما ثبت بشه.
با تشکر.


--------------------



> در صورت موافقت مي توانيد ترجمه قسمت هاي 23 و 24 را به من بسپاريد


قسمت هاس 23 و 24 به نام شما ثبت شد.
با تشکر.

----------


## modirmasool

> با عرض *سلام* و *خسته* نباشيد و *ت**قدير و تشكر* از همت كليه *عزيزاني* كه براي بالا بردن سطح علمي _ايرانيان_ تلاش نموده خواستم كه بنده هم در اين كار بزرگ و زيبا قطره اي باشم.
> قسمت *12* از ص *87 تا 91* با بنده. تا اول Substrings
> 
> خداوند دو چيز را بسيار عظيم آفريد: 
>         يكي آسمان را و از آسمان عظيم تر انسان را.
>                                                                علي (ع)


جناب iraj929 خیلی خوش اومدین. 
متاسفانه من یه چند روزی نبودم و به همین دلیل قسمت 12 رو سبز نکرده بودم. این قسمت رو یکی دیگه از دوستان دارن زحمتش رو می کشن. اگه ممکنه یه قسمت دیگه رو انتخاب کنین.
با تشکر.

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد خدمت دوستان عزيز 
> و سلام ويژه خدمت جناب modirmasool.
> اميدوارم همگي هميشه سر حال و موفق  و با پشتكار باشيد.
> 
> من يه ايده دارم براي اينكه دوستان بيشتر به جمع ما بپيوندند.
> مي تونيم *لينك اين تايپيك* رو مدتي توي *بخش امضا* خودمون يا تايپيك هايي كه ايجاد مي كنيم *يا پاسخ هايي* كه مي ديم قرار بديم تا دوستان بيشتري در اين حركت فوق العاده با ما باشند.
> سعي كنيم تبليغ اصولي و حساب شده باشه.(متن ها و تصاوير يكسان)
> در صورت تاييد شدن من اعلام آمادگي مي كنم.
> 
> ...


سلام. خیلی فکر جالبیه. :تشویق:  من که کاملا موافقم.فکر کنم دوستان دیگه هم مخالفتی نداشته باشن.شما خودتون یه جمله ی خوب (یا شاید هم تصویر) بگین تا ما هم در قسمت امضا هامون قرار بدیم.
با تشکر

----------


## Ghaisard

سلام

قسمت 23 آماده شد


لطفاً اگر مشكلي داشت اعلام كنيد تا در ترجمه هاي بعدي تكرار نشود

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> 
> قسمت 23 آماده شد
> 
> 
>  لطفاً اگر مشكلي داشت اعلام كنيد تا در ترجمه هاي بعدي تكرار نشود


بسیار عالی بود. واقعا خسته نباشین.
فقط لطفا قوانینی که در صفحه ی اول تاپیک نوشته شده رو یه مرور کوچولو بکنین. :خجالت: 
با تشکر.

----------


## mostafag

> سلام. خیلی فکر جالبیه. من که کاملا موافقم.فکر کنم دوستان دیگه هم مخالفتی نداشته باشن.شما خودتون یه جمله ی خوب (یا شاید هم تصویر) بگین تا ما هم در قسمت امضا هامون قرار بدیم.
> با تشکر


من هم موافقم
فکر می کنم خیلی تاثیر گذار باشه  :تشویق: 

فکر میکنم اگه از عنوان همین تاپیک استفاده کنیم خوب باشه  :متفکر: 
یعنی "دعوت به ترجمه گروهی کتاب آموزش VB.NET 2010"
خوبه دیگه نه؟؟!!

تا نظر بقیه چی باشه

----------


## modirmasool

> من هم موافقم
> فکر می کنم خیلی تاثیر گذار باشه 
> 
> فکر میکنم اگه از عنوان همین تاپیک استفاده کنیم خوب باشه 
> یعنی "دعوت به ترجمه گروهی کتاب آموزش VB.NET 2010"
> خوبه دیگه نه؟؟!!
> 
> تا نظر بقیه چی باشه


من که موافقم. حتی اگه کسی از دوستان طراح ،هم بتونه یه طرح گرافیکی طراحی کنه فکر میکنم خوب باشه. به هر حال تایید نهایی با خود آقا مهدی هستش. هرچی ایشون صلاح دونستن ما میذاریم.

----------


## MAHDIACTION

> من که موافقم. حتی اگه کسی از دوستان طراح ،هم بتونه یه طرح گرافیکی طراحی کنه فکر میکنم خوب باشه. به هر حال تایید نهایی با خود آقا مهدی هستش. هرچی ایشون صلاح دونستن ما میذاریم.


سلام بر دوستان عزيز
شما نسبت به من لطف داريد. 
همين جمله براي شروع عاليه بعد ها به اميد خدا كامل تر مي شه . دعوت به ترجمه گروهی کتاب آموزش VB.Net 2010، تاييد و همفكري با شما،ولي مشكل اينجاست بخش امضاء من محدوديت داره نمي تونم داخلش از كد هاي Html استفاده كنم .

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام بر دوستان عزيز
> شما نسبت به من لطف داريد. 
> همين جمله براي شروع عاليه بعد ها به اميد خدا كامل تر مي شه . دعوت به ترجمه گروهی کتاب آموزش VB.Net 2010، تاييد و همفكري با شما،ولي مشكل اينجاست بخش امضاء من محدوديت داره نمي تونم داخلش از كد هاي Html استفاده كنم .


من هم نمیتونم لینک بذارم. دیگه چاره ای نیست فعلا لینک رو میذاریم تا ببینیم چی میشه.

----------


## ploto_m

> خسته نباشین.یادتون رفته پسورد رو بفرستین! لطفا فایل ورد رو با پسورد بذارین و فایل PDF رو هم در کنارش برای عموم قرار بدین.
> قسمت 12 هم به نام شما سبز شد.



پست قبلی ویرایش شد. فایل Pdf  رو قرار دادم . من فقط 6 - 7 تا پست دارم ، نمی تونم پسوردو بفرستم براتون :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Ghaisard

سلام

قسمت 24

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> 
> قسمت 24


ممنون خسته نباشین.
بازم که پسورد یادتون رفت. :لبخند گشاده!: 
لطفا فایل ورد رو دوباره ارسال کنین آخه نمیدونم چرا واسه من همه ی حروفش به هم چسبیده هستن! :گیج:  مثل جمله ی زیر:
توصيهمابهشماايناستكههروقت  ميخواهيدمتديبسازيد

*راستی دوستانی که اسم و فامیلشون رو نفرستادن لطفا بفرستن.*

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان قسمت 20 (از ص 104 (از اول Converting Values) تا ص 106 ( تا اول METHODS)) با بنده.

----------


## ploto_m

دوستان خسته نباشین  :لبخند: 
اینم فایل های قسمت 12
برای بعضی تیترها مثل How It Works  یک جمله در نظر بگیرید که همه از اون ها استفاده کنیم ، فکرکنم بهتر باشه 
!
Pdf و Word
قسمت 19 رو هم سبز کنید ، لطفا.

----------


## modirmasool

> دوستان خسته نباشین 
> اینم فایل های قسمت 12
> برای بعضی تیترها مثل How It Works  یک جمله در نظر بگیرید که همه از اون ها استفاده کنیم ، فکرکنم بهتر باشه 
> !
> Pdf و Word
> قسمت 19 رو هم سبز کنید ، لطفا.


ممنون. فقط بی زحمت قسمت 19 رو در اسرع وقت کامل کنین.در ضمن قسمت 19 جزو اون قسمت هایی هستش که هرچی به زبون ساده تر ترجمه بشه بهتره.(حتما احتیاج به توضیحات اضافه ی مترجم داره)
پسورد رو هم یادتون نره. یه چندتا پست اسپم بدین تا به 20 تا برسین. :لبخند گشاده!: 
(قسمت 19 سبز شد)
با تشکر.

----------


## modirmasool

> عجب 
> دوتا فایل با دو اسم مختلف رو اکسترکت میکنم میشه 2 فایل هر کدوم 37 صفحه 1تا 37
> مگه چند صفحه هست؟؟
> چرا توی 2 فایل گذاشتین
> اگه 37 صفحه هست که درسته


این موضوع داره جنایی میشه دیگه! علت این که دوتا فایل کردم این بود که سایت محدودیت آپلود داره.

گرفتم شما چیکار میکنین! شما دارین هر دوتا رو extract میکنین. یکیشو extract کنین کافیه.(اون یکی خودکار استفاده میشه)

----------


## Ghaisard

سلام

ترجمه قسمت هاي 25 و 26 با من

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> 
> ترجمه قسمت هاي 25 و 26 با من


سلام
قسمت های 25 و 26 به نام شما سبز شد.
با تشکر

----------


## modirmasool

*دوستان سلام، همگی خسته نباشین.
بالاخره تمام قسمت های پارت دوم هم واگذار شدن. حالا فقط منتظر قسمت های 7-9-10-14-18-21-22-19-25-26 هستیم تا ترجمه ها رو تحویل بدن و به امید خدا این پارت نسبتا سنگین رو منتشر کنیم.
با تشکر*

----------


## modirmasool

> جواب


ببخشین حواسم نبود. اسمش p1  هستش و 37 صفحه داره.

----------


## Ghaisard

سلام

قسمت 25 آماده شد

----------


## ploto_m

سلام 
فایل قسمت 19
راستش خیلی قسمت جالبی نبود ، سعی کردم خوب ترجمش کنم و به نظر خودم قابل فهمه و نیازی به توضیح بیشتر نداره.اما اگر خوندید و لازم دیدید که توضیحاتی بهش اضافه بشه ، لطف کنید و بهم بگید :لبخند:

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان همگی خسته نباشین. لازم دیدم یه تشکر ویژه از مدیران بخش به خصوص جناب Mani_rf بکنم. ایشون همیشه پیگیر کارهای ما بوده اند و با مرتب و حذف کردن پست های اضافی تاپیک لطف بزرگی به ما میکنن.
با تشکر

----------


## Ghaisard

قسمت 26

پسوردش همون پسورد قبليه ولي آخرش 26

----------


## ploto_m

سلام 
قسمت 28 با من.

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام 
> قسمت 28 با من.


سلام
قسمت 28 سبز شد.
با تشکر

----------


## ploto_m

سلام اینم فایل های قسمت 28
لطفا قسمت 29 رو هم سبز کنید.

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام اینم فایل های قسمت 28
> لطفا قسمت 29 رو هم سبز کنید.


سلام. واقعا خسته نباشین :تشویق: . احیانا دوپینگ که نکردین؟نه؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
قسمت 29 هم برای شما سبز شد.

----------


## ploto_m

سلام مرسی ، 
نه بابا دوپینگ چیه  :خجالت:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فعلا وقتم آزاده.

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان سلام خسته نباشین.
این هم ترجمه ی قسمت 20.

----------


## Hosein_Rasoulij

اگه چيزي هم مونده منم هستم.

----------


## modirmasool

> اگه چيزي هم مونده منم هستم.


حسین آقا به جمع ما خوش اومدین.
برای شروع، به صفحه ی اول این تاپیک برین و یه دونه از قسمت هایی که قرمز هستن رو انتخاب کنین و همینجا اعلام کنین تا به نام شما ثبت بشه. لطفا صفحه ی اول تاپیک رو کامل بخونین تا با روند کاری مون آشنا بشین.
خوب دیگه. یا علی، شروع کن ببینم چیکار می کنی ها :تشویق:

----------


## tamizi2

من نسخه انگلیسی کتاب رو دانلود کردم
اما متاسفانه چون سطح انگلیسیم زیاد خوب نیست نمی تونم کمکی بهتون بکنم  :ناراحت: 
کتاب به نظر خوبی میاد، بی صبرانه منتظر نسخه ی فارسی شما هستم .
تاریخ تقریبی برای آماده شدن کتاب مشخص شده ؟
تا کنون پیشرفت کار چند درصد بوده ؟
آماده شد همین جا قرار میدهید ؟
از همه دوستان و مترجمین هم ممنون
اجرتان با امام حسین (ع) 
 :لبخند:

----------


## modirmasool

> من نسخه انگلیسی کتاب رو دانلود کردم
> اما متاسفانه چون سطح انگلیسیم زیاد خوب نیست نمی تونم کمکی بهتون بکنم 
> کتاب به نظر خوبی میاد، بی صبرانه منتظر نسخه ی فارسی شما هستم .
> تاریخ تقریبی برای آماده شدن کتاب مشخص شده ؟
> تا کنون پیشرفت کار چند درصد بوده ؟
> آماده شد همین جا قرار میدهید ؟
> از همه دوستان و مترجمین هم ممنون
> اجرتان با امام حسین (ع)


متشکر
تاریخ مشخصی نداره، ما آروم آروم ترجمه می کنیم تا روی کسی فشار نیاد. قسمت های ترجمه شده رو هم میتونین از همینجا دانلود کنین.(صفحه ی اول همین تاپیک)

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان سلام خسته نباشین.
متاسفانه به دلیل کم لطفی بعضی از دوستان که هنوز با توجه به گذشت مدت زیادی از تاریخ قبول ترجمه قسمت های مورد نظرشان، اقدام به تحویل ترجمه ها نکرده اند، مجبوریم تا دوباره، اون قسمت ها رو قرمز کنیم.
همونطور که میدونین کار ترجمه ی پارت 2 خیلی طول کشیده و به همین خاطر از همه ی شما عزیزان میخوام که قسمت هایی رو که دوباره قرمز کردم، رو قبول زحمت کنین تا هر چه زودتر پارت2 رو هم منتشر کنیم.
من فعلا قسمت هایی رو که در ادامه اومدن رو قرمز کردم ولی اسم افرادی که قبلا این قسمت ها رو قبول کرده بودن رو پاک نکردم و به محض این که کسی قسمتی رو قبول زحمت بکنه، اسم ها رو جابجا می کنم تا اینطوری دیگه حرفی برای افراد قبلی باقی نمونه.

این قسمت ها از این قرار هستن:*
9
10
14
*

با تشکر

----------


## MOHAMAD4197

با سلام.قسمت 21 و 22 آماده شد.(با عرض پوزش به خاطر تاخیر)

----------


## m.javvi

با سلام
 :چشمک: 
قسمت 7 رو برام سبز کنید
انشاء الله کمتر از یه هفته تمومش میکنم :لبخند:

----------


## mortezaadi

اصلا فکر نمیکردم اینقدر مترجم داشته باشیم  :تشویق: 

من دوره لیسانسمو مترجمی خوندم این کتابی که برای ترجمه گذاشتید هم یه نگاهی انداختم بهش.
سطح کتاب فوق العاده ابتداییه کاش یه کتاب دیگه ای انتخاب میکردید تا من هم بتونم کمکتون کنم
به هر صورت خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم در ویرایش نهایی کمکتون کنم.
 شاید تجربیات ترجمه من بدردتون بخوره

----------


## modirmasool

> با سلام
> 
> قسمت 7 رو برام سبز کنید
> انشاء الله کمتر از یه هفته تمومش میکنم


ممنون .قسمت 7 براتون سبز شد.




> اصلا فکر نمیکردم اینقدر مترجم داشته باشیم 
> 
> من دوره لیسانسمو مترجمی خوندم این کتابی که برای ترجمه گذاشتید هم یه نگاهی انداختم بهش.
> سطح کتاب فوق العاده ابتداییه کاش یه کتاب دیگه ای انتخاب میکردید تا من هم بتونم کمکتون کنم
> به هر صورت خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم در ویرایش نهایی کمکتون کنم.
>  شاید تجربیات ترجمه من بدردتون بخوره


آقا مرتضی سلام. وجود شما خیلی میتونه به گروهمون کمک کنه. چون ممکنه بعضی جاهای کتاب مبهم باشن که اونوقت باید یه مترجم حرفه ای کمکمون کنه. فقط منظورتون رو از اینکه گفتین به خاطر سادگیش نمیتونین کمک کنین رو نفهمیدم! :متعجب:  طبیعتا وقتی متن ساده باشه، برای شما مثل آب خوردن میشه مگه نه؟
با تشکر

----------


## arashministar

سلام به همه.من یک گدجت پیدا کردم برای ویندوز ویستا و سون.بعد از دانلود نصب کنید.
ترجمه جملاتش عالیه!فوق العاده !
http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDeta...11ea69ff7&bt=1

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

با سلام و عرض پوزش بسیار فراوان
من شرمنده همه دوستان شدم
راستش رو بخواهید کلا قضیه پارت 18رو فراموش کرده بودم
اگه ممکنه بازم می خوام خودم پارت 18 رو  به عهده بگیرم اما قول می دم خیلی زود و در عرض 1 یا 2 روز آینده ترجمه رو تحویل بدم انشا الله

----------


## pouyansaraf

با عرض پوزش لینک دانلود کتاب اصلی رو پیدا نکردم.
میشه معرفی کنید

----------


## modirmasool

> با عرض پوزش لینک دانلود کتاب اصلی رو پیدا نکردم.
> میشه معرفی کنید


سلام. خوش اومدین :قلب: . لینک براتون ارسال شد.

----------


## modirmasool

> با سلام و عرض پوزش بسیار فراوان
> من شرمنده همه دوستان شدم
> راستش رو بخواهید کلا قضیه پارت 18رو فراموش کرده بودم
> اگه ممکنه بازم می خوام خودم پارت 18 رو  به عهده بگیرم اما قول می دم خیلی زود و در عرض 1 یا 2 روز آینده ترجمه رو تحویل بدم انشا الله


ممنون. دوباره سبز شد. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

سلام دوستان
اینم ترجمه پارت 18
معذرت میخوام که دیر شد

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام دوستان
> اینم ترجمه پارت 18
> معذرت میخوام که دیر شد


سلام خسته نباشین.
فکر کنم یه کم با عجله ترجمه کردین :لبخند گشاده!:  اگه یه کوچولو ویرایش بشه بهتر خواهد بود. :چشمک: 
پسوردش رو هم بی زحمت بعدا برام بفرستین.
با تشکر

----------


## milad-fa

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان،
بابا دس مریزاد به همگی خصوصاً جناب modirmasool،خسته نباشید. :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
من متاسفانه تو زبان وارد نیستم که کمکی کنم. :ناراحت: 
یه پیشنهاد دارم:
تا زمانی که ترجمه یک پارت تموم نشده تقسیم بندی پارت بعدی رو اعلام نکنید،تا ترجمه همون پارت تموم بشه.
الان در حالیکه هنوز بعضی از بخش های پارت دو مونده دوستان دارن بخش هایی از پارت سه رو زحمت میکشن ترجمه میکنن.
فکر کنم اینجوری زودتر ترجمه هر پارتی آماده بشه.
البته این فقط یه نظر بود.
پارت یک که توپ بود منتظر پارت دو هستیم. :خجالت: 
بازم از همه دوستان تشکر میکنم بابت زحمتشون.
با تشکر.

----------


## MaryamEsmailzadeh

پارت 9 رو اگه لطف کنید برا من سبز کنید ممنون میشم
سعی می کنم هرچه سریعتر (تا آخر هفته) تمومش کنم

----------


## modirmasool

> پارت 9 رو اگه لطف کنید برا من سبز کنید ممنون میشم
> سعی می کنم هرچه سریعتر (تا آخر هفته) تمومش کنم


ممنون
پارت 9 سبز شد.





> سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان،
> بابا دس مریزاد به همگی خصوصاً جناب modirmasool،خسته نباشید.
> من متاسفانه تو زبان وارد نیستم که کمکی کنم.
> یه پیشنهاد دارم:
> تا زمانی که ترجمه یک پارت تموم نشده تقسیم بندی پارت بعدی رو اعلام نکنید،تا ترجمه همون پارت تموم بشه.
> الان در حالیکه هنوز بعضی از بخش های پارت دو مونده دوستان دارن بخش هایی از پارت سه رو زحمت میکشن ترجمه میکنن.
> فکر کنم اینجوری زودتر ترجمه هر پارتی آماده بشه.
> البته این فقط یه نظر بود.
> پارت یک که توپ بود منتظر پارت دو هستیم.
> ...


ما همین کار رو همیشه می کنیم. ولی اونایی که می بینین قرمز شدن، قبلش سبز بودن! متاسفانه بعضی از بچه ها جیم شدن و مجبور شدیم دوباره قرمزشون کنیم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ploto_m

سلام به همه ی دوستان 
کجایین پس ؟؟؟ دو هفته نبودم فکر کردم الان کتاب تموم شده  :متفکر: ، چه زود حوصله تون سر رفت !!! :ناراحت: 
اینم ترجمه ی قسمت 29
قسمت های 27 و 30 رو هم لطفا سبز کنید.

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام به همه ی دوستان 
> کجایین پس ؟؟؟ دو هفته نبودم فکر کردم الان کتاب تموم شده ، چه زود حوصله تون سر رفت !!!
> اینم ترجمه ی قسمت 29
> قسمت های 27 و 30 رو هم لطفا سبز کنید.


سلام خسته نباشین
اگه میشه ار قسمت های پارت 2 انتخاب کنین تا زودتر منتشرش کنیم.
با تشکر

----------


## mortezaadi

> ممنون .قسمت 7 براتون سبز شد.
> 
> 
> 
> آقا مرتضی سلام. وجود شما خیلی میتونه به گروهمون کمک کنه. چون ممکنه بعضی جاهای کتاب مبهم باشن که اونوقت باید یه مترجم حرفه ای کمکمون کنه. فقط منظورتون رو از اینکه گفتین به خاطر سادگیش نمیتونین کمک کنین رو نفهمیدم! طبیعتا وقتی متن ساده باشه، برای شما مثل آب خوردن میشه مگه نه؟
> با تشکر


سلام
من نگفتم نمیتونم هیچ کمکی کنم. باعث خوشحالی اگه بتونم کمکی کنم. فقط تو ترجمه متون نمیتونم رو این کتاب همکاری کنم چون این کتاب رو قبلا دیدم و بررسی کردمش با ترجمه این کتاب چیز زیادی یاد نمیگیرم ولی میتونم براتون متون ترجمه شده رو بررسی کنم البته تا جایی که بتونم.
ببینید بعد از ترجمه کتاب مخصوصا وقتی کار گروهی انجام میشه متن ترجمه شده فاقد یک ادبیات کلامی یکپارچه هست. باید طی یه سری مراحل متن ترجمه شده رو دوباره از نو ویرایش و اصلاح کرد که همین کار خیلی زمان بر تر از کار ترجمه است.
چون باید متن اصلی و متن ترجمه رو با هم بررسی کنی ولی تو ترجمه فقط متن اصلی رو بررسی میکنی.
دوم اینکه متن ترجمه رو با ترجمه بقیه بچه ها هماهنگ کنی تا کلمات متفاوت برای معانی واحد وجود نداشته باشه مثلا یه کی به Query بگه جستجو یکی بگه کوئری یکی بگه دستور اس کیو ال و  پرسو جو و غیره ...
تازه بعد این مرحله باید همه بچه ها یه بار دیگه متن کامل رو بخونن و دوباره نظر بدند تازه بعد از اینکه این کار ها یعنی ویرایش اولیه انجام شد باید یه نفری که مسلط به ادبیات فارسی و نگارشی هست یه بار دیگه متن و بخونه و ایرادات نحوی و دستوری رو برطرف کنه 
بعد نوبت میرسه به تست فرد نا اشنا
یعنی یکی که وی بی بلد نیست پیدا کنید بدید بخونه هرجاشو نفهمید بیاد ازتون بپرسه اینطوری میتونید بفهمید چقدر خوب منظور رو منتقل کردید.
بعد این مرحله تازی ترجمه اماده میشه
حالا تو هرکدوم از موارد بالا کمک نیاز داشتید و یا اگه از جریان و اصول ترجمه سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم.

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> من نگفتم نمیتونم هیچ کمکی کنم. باعث خوشحالی اگه بتونم کمکی کنم. فقط تو ترجمه متون نمیتونم رو این کتاب همکاری کنم چون این کتاب رو قبلا دیدم و بررسی کردمش با ترجمه این کتاب چیز زیادی یاد نمیگیرم ولی میتونم براتون متون ترجمه شده رو بررسی کنم البته تا جایی که بتونم.
> ببینید بعد از ترجمه کتاب مخصوصا وقتی کار گروهی انجام میشه متن ترجمه شده فاقد یک ادبیات کلامی یکپارچه هست. باید طی یه سری مراحل متن ترجمه شده رو دوباره از نو ویرایش و اصلاح کرد که همین کار خیلی زمان بر تر از کار ترجمه است.
> چون باید متن اصلی و متن ترجمه رو با هم بررسی کنی ولی تو ترجمه فقط متن اصلی رو بررسی میکنی.
> دوم اینکه متن ترجمه رو با ترجمه بقیه بچه ها هماهنگ کنی تا کلمات متفاوت برای معانی واحد وجود نداشته باشه مثلا یه کی به Query بگه جستجو یکی بگه کوئری یکی بگه دستور اس کیو ال و  پرسو جو و غیره ...
> تازه بعد این مرحله باید همه بچه ها یه بار دیگه متن کامل رو بخونن و دوباره نظر بدند تازه بعد از اینکه این کار ها یعنی ویرایش اولیه انجام شد باید یه نفری که مسلط به ادبیات فارسی و نگارشی هست یه بار دیگه متن و بخونه و ایرادات نحوی و دستوری رو برطرف کنه 
> بعد نوبت میرسه به تست فرد نا اشنا
> یعنی یکی که وی بی بلد نیست پیدا کنید بدید بخونه هرجاشو نفهمید بیاد ازتون بپرسه اینطوری میتونید بفهمید چقدر خوب منظور رو منتقل کردید.
> بعد این مرحله تازی ترجمه اماده میشه
> حالا تو هرکدوم از موارد بالا کمک نیاز داشتید و یا اگه از جریان و اصول ترجمه سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم.


سلام. خیلی ممنون. حتما نکاتی رو که گفتین رعایت می کنیم. انشاءا... به زودی از کمک های شما هم استفاده می کنیم.
با تشکر.

----------


## EleRam

سلام 
من هنوز کتاب رو دانلود نکردم ولی این IF Statement رو میشه بدین من؟! 
آخه زیاد نیست می تونم راحتتر کارشو انجام بدم.
و دو تا سوال: الان چند درصد تموم شده و کسی برای صفحه آرایی (گرافیک کتاب) هست؟

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام 
> من هنوز کتاب رو دانلود نکردم ولی این IF Statement رو میشه بدین من؟! 
> آخه زیاد نیست می تونم راحتتر کارشو انجام بدم.
> و دو تا سوال: الان چند درصد تموم شده و کسی برای صفحه آرایی (گرافیک کتاب) هست؟


سلام به جمع ما خوش اومدین.
مبحث شرط رو قبلا یکی از دوستان زحمتش رو کشیدن. ممنون میشم اگه یکی از قسمت های 9،10 یا 14 رو انتخاب کنین تا هرچه زودتر پارت دوم رو منتشر کنیم.
راستی شما میتونین صفحه ی اول کتاب رو طراحی کنین؟
با تشکر

----------


## ploto_m

> سلام خسته نباشین
> اگه میشه ار قسمت های پارت 2 انتخاب کنین تا زودتر منتشرش کنیم.
> با تشکر


سلام ، مرسی 
اطاعت میشه جناب مدیر، پس لطفا قسمت 10 رو سبز بنمایید.

----------


## varandiba

به نظر من اگر شما کتاب های فارسی خودمون رو e-Book می کردید خیلی خیلی بهتر بود و حداقل زمان کمتری می گرفت ولی این کاری که دارید انجام می دید فوق العاده است و خوشحالم که بلاخره کسانی پیدا شدن که کار گروهی کردن رو بلدن....

----------


## modirmasool

> به نظر من اگر شما کتاب های فارسی خودمون رو e-Book می کردید خیلی خیلی بهتر بود و حداقل زمان کمتری می گرفت ولی این کاری که دارید انجام می دید فوق العاده است و خوشحالم که بلاخره کسانی پیدا شدن که کار گروهی کردن رو بلدن....


 :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 
سلام خسته نباشین. عرضم به حضورتون که درسته که ما با کمال پررویی کتابهای خارجی رو بدون اجازه ترجمه می کنیم ولی دیگه از کتابهای هموطنانمون که دزدی نمی کنیم! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## EleRam

عذر می خوام ولی من کتاب رو که دانلود کردم هر چقدر با این پست 6 شما مطابقت می خوام بدم جور در نمیاد ! 

منظورم صفحات و این هاشه...

در ضمن اگه قابل بدونید یه جلد بزنم برای کتاب... :)

----------


## modirmasool

> عذر می خوام ولی من کتاب رو که دانلود کردم هر چقدر با این پست 6 شما مطابقت می خوام بدم جور در نمیاد ! 
> 
> منظورم صفحات و این هاشه...
> 
> در ضمن اگه قابل بدونید یه جلد بزنم برای کتاب... :)


سلام خسته نباشین :قلب: 
منظور از شماره صفحه،شماره درج شده در acrobat reader هستش نه شماره ی درج شده در صفحات کتاب.
برای جلد هم صد البته! اگه زحمتی نیست طراحیش کنین.
با تشکر

----------


## EleRam

ببخشید ها! ما که کتاب چاپ شده اش رو عمرا بتونیم تو ایران بخریم !  :لبخند گشاده!: 
پس می مونه پی دی افش که اونم من از Foxit Reader استفاده می کنم و فکر نمی کنم تعداد و شمارگان صفحات یک فایل PDF در 2 نرم افزار Reader با هم فرقی بکنه !

--------------
بعد نوشت!: ببخشید من الان شماره های داخل کتاب رو دیدم  :گیج:  که البته شما گفتید با اون حساب نکنیم

----------


## modirmasool

> ببخشید ها! ما که کتاب چاپ شده اش رو عمرا بتونیم تو ایران بخریم ! 
> پس می مونه پی دی افش که اونم من از Foxit Reader استفاده می کنم و فکر نمی کنم تعداد و شمارگان صفحات یک فایل PDF در 2 نرم افزار Reader با هم فرقی بکنه !
> 
> --------------
> بعد نوشت!: ببخشید من الان شماره های داخل کتاب رو دیدم  که البته شما گفتید با اون حساب نکنیم


سلام دوست عزیز، من متوجه نشدم الان مشکل حل شده یا نه؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستی کتاب اصلش رو میشه خرید ولی یکم گرونه!

----------


## EleRam

هنوز من نمی تونم مطابقت بدم می خواین عکس بگیرم؟! (راه دیگه به ذهنم نرسید!)

----------


## modirmasool

> هنوز من نمی تونم مطابقت بدم می خواین عکس بگیرم؟! (راه دیگه به ذهنم نرسید!)


کتاب 2010 اش رو گرفتین؟
الان صفحه ی 100 pdf ام رو براتون ضمیمه کردم. یه نگاه بندازین ببینین همینه!
راستی چون ممکنه که شما کتاب رو از جای دیگه ای گرفته باشین، به خاطر صفحات اولیه کتاب که معمولا تبلیغات سایت ها هستش، ممکنه در حد دو سه صفحه ای براتون جلو عقب باشه.

----------


## tamizi2

بخش اول بسیار خوب و مفید بود
چرا دو قسمت باقی مانده از فصل دو رو ترجمه نمی کنید که فصل دوم هم تموم بشه ؟!
باز هم ممنون

----------


## modirmasool

> بخش اول بسیار خوب و مفید بود
> چرا دو قسمت باقی مانده از فصل دو رو ترجمه نمی کنید که فصل دوم هم تموم بشه ؟!
> باز هم ممنون


ممنون. خدا رو شکر که تا به حال کسانی که از ترجمه ها استفاده کردن،راضی بودن.
اون دو قسمت هم انشاءا... به زوذی ترجمه میشن. :لبخند:

----------


## m.javvi

با سلام
با عرض شرمندگی
قسمت 7 رو گرفتم ولی وقت و حوصله ی ترجمه اش رو ندارم
اسمم رو خط بزنید یکی دیگه از بچه ها بگیره
ولی حتما" بعد از ترم اول (اول بهمن ) 2 الی 3 پارت رو میگیرم
با تشکر از زحمات شما
موفق باشید

----------


## modirmasool

> با سلام
> با عرض شرمندگی
> قسمت 7 رو گرفتم ولی وقت و حوصله ی ترجمه اش رو ندارم
> اسمم رو خط بزنید یکی دیگه از بچه ها بگیره
> ولی حتما" بعد از ترم اول (اول بهمن ) 2 الی 3 پارت رو میگیرم
> با تشکر از زحمات شما
> موفق باشید


 :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## EleRam

ببخشید! من کلی درگیری داشتم این چند روزه برای سربازیم...

اگه عیبی نداره من همون جلد رو طراحی کنم آخر سر... باز هم عذر من رو پذیرا باشید :)

----------


## modirmasool

> ببخشید! من کلی درگیری داشتم این چند روزه برای سربازیم...
> 
> اگه عیبی نداره من همون جلد رو طراحی کنم آخر سر... باز هم عذر من رو پذیرا باشید :)


سلام
اختیار دارین. توی این اوضاع که همه جیم شدن! همکاری شما کلی بهمون روحیه داد. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## EleRam

2011 هم داره میاد ها چی شد این ترجمه؟!
من چند روز دیگه سربازم...

----------


## shkna1368

قسمت 7 توسط شباب كوهي

----------


## modirmasool

> قسمت 7 توسط شباب كوهي


سلام
شباب جان خیلی ممنون که دوباره این تاپیک رو بالا آوردی، پس به امید خدا این چهار تا پارت باقی مونده رو با هم تموم می کنیم تا زحمات بچه ها هدر نره.
قسمت 7 بنام shkna1368 سبز شد.

جناب shv3264 هم به بنده پیغام خصوصی زده بودن، لطفا در صورت تمایل به همکاری خودتون از قسمت های باقی مانده انتخاب کنین و همینجا اطلاع بدین.
با تشکر

----------


## modirmasool

> 2011 هم داره میاد ها چی شد این ترجمه؟!
> من چند روز دیگه سربازم...


EleRam جان سلام.
شرمنده من چند روز نبودم نمیدونم الان رفتین خدمت یا نه :چشمک:  ولی به امید خدا هرجوری هست این پارت دوم رو هم تمومش می کنیم تا بلکه دوباره بچه ها روحیه بگیرن!  :تشویق:  
راستی جلد کتاب طراحی شد؟

----------


## EleRam

> EleRam جان سلام.
> شرمنده من چند روز نبودم نمیدونم الان رفتین خدمت یا نه ولی به امید خدا هرجوری هست این پارت دوم رو هم تمومش می کنیم تا بلکه دوباره بچه ها روحیه بگیرن!  
> راستی جلد کتاب طراحی شد؟


 سلام، دوباره دفترچه پست کردم فعلا هستم ! الان چقدر مونده؟ امکانش هست به طور سر جمع من بتونم دانلود کنم یکم بخونم؟!
جلد رو هم انشاالله یکم وقت پیدا کنم طراحی می کنم. :)

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام، دوباره دفترچه پست کردم فعلا هستم ! الان چقدر مونده؟ امکانش هست به طور سر جمع من بتونم دانلود کنم یکم بخونم؟!
> جلد رو هم انشاالله یکم وقت پیدا کنم طراحی می کنم. :)


سلام پس فعلا مشرف نشدین! والا همین 4 تا پارت آخری حسابی حال همه مونو گرفته. دست بچه ها رو می بوسه که یه جنبشی بکنن و پارت های باقی مونده رو ترجمه کنن. :قلب:

----------


## aminhackerman

آقا شرمنده تو پست شماره 6 پارت 2 شماره های 9 و 10 و 14 خالیه
الان سرم شلوغه و امتحانات و پروژه ها و میان ترم هاست اگه عیب نداره من این سه قسمت رو تا حداکثر اواسط بهمن تحویل میدم بعدشم بعد این امتحانات 2 هفته وقته ان شاء الله بیشتر به عهده می گیرم البته میدونم ترجمه اون سه قسمت با ویرایش و تایپش کار یک هفته بیشتر نیست اما محض احتیاط گفتم و اینکه کل کار تا اون موقع ها طول میکشه
آقا 2010 که تموم رفت  :لبخند گشاده!:  حداقل کار رو تا اول عید برسونین واسه انگیزه هم اگه میتونین یک حالی بدین که روحیه بگیرن
حالا چه کار کنم به نام من سبز می کنین یا نه ؟

----------


## EleRam

امکانش نیست ما بخش هایی رو که تموم شده بخونیم؟ اینطوری یه مرور و بازبینی هم شده :دی :پی

----------


## modirmasool

> آقا شرمنده تو پست شماره 6 پارت 2 شماره های 9 و 10 و 14 خالیه
> الان سرم شلوغه و امتحانات و پروژه ها و میان ترم هاست اگه عیب نداره من این سه قسمت رو تا حداکثر اواسط بهمن تحویل میدم بعدشم بعد این امتحانات 2 هفته وقته ان شاء الله بیشتر به عهده می گیرم البته میدونم ترجمه اون سه قسمت با ویرایش و تایپش کار یک هفته بیشتر نیست اما محض احتیاط گفتم و اینکه کل کار تا اون موقع ها طول میکشه
> آقا 2010 که تموم رفت  حداقل کار رو تا اول عید برسونین واسه انگیزه هم اگه میتونین یک حالی بدین که روحیه بگیرن
> حالا چه کار کنم به نام من سبز می کنین یا نه ؟


سلام خیلی خوش اومدین، چون ممکنه تا اون موقع کسی قبول زحمت کنه،  هر وقت میخواستین شروع کنین اینجا اعلام کنین تا ناهماهنگی پیش نیاد.
در مورد تموم شدنش هم همش برمیگرده به فعالیت بچه ها. چون این کار گروهیه و جمع و جور کردن گروه هم واقعا کار سختیه! :اشتباه: 




> امکانش نیست ما بخش هایی رو که تموم شده بخونیم؟ اینطوری یه مرور و بازبینی هم شده :دی :پی


من چندتا از قسمت ها رو براتون میفرستم به شرطی که غلطهاشو اصلاح کنین و دوباره بفرستین! :لبخند گشاده!:  بهتون پیغام خصوصی میزنم.

----------


## aminhackerman

> سلام خیلی خوش اومدین، چون ممکنه تا اون موقع کسی قبول زحمت کنه،  هر وقت میخواستین شروع کنین اینجا اعلام کنین تا ناهماهنگی پیش نیاد.
> در مورد تموم شدنش هم همش برمیگرده به فعالیت بچه ها. چون این کار گروهیه و جمع و جور کردن گروه هم واقعا کار سختیه!


من شروع کردم ان شاء الله خیلی زودتر از اون موقع کار رو تحویل می دم
سبزش کن اما کم رنگ  :چشمک: 

الانم که کار خوابیده تقریبا یکی ویرایش مطالب رو همراه با بچه انجام بده کار رونق بگیره

----------


## modirmasool

> من شروع کردم ان شاء الله خیلی زودتر از اون موقع کار رو تحویل می دم
> سبزش کن اما کم رنگ 
> 
> الانم که کار خوابیده تقریبا یکی ویرایش مطالب رو همراه با بچه انجام بده کار رونق بگیره


سلام امین جان
خیلی عالی شد پس اجازه بده سه تاش رو سبز نکم، شاید تا اون موقع کسی برای بقیه پیدا شد اونطوری روی شما هم کمتر فشار میاد. پس من فعلا شماره 9 رو براتون سبز میکنم هروقت تموم شد اگه خواستین بگین تا بقیه سبز بشن.

ممنون

----------


## aminhackerman

> سلام امین جان
> خیلی عالی شد پس اجازه بده سه تاش رو سبز نکم، شاید تا اون موقع کسی برای بقیه پیدا شد اونطوری روی شما هم کمتر فشار میاد. پس من فعلا شماره 9 رو براتون سبز میکنم هروقت تموم شد اگه خواستین بگین تا بقیه سبز بشن.
> 
> ممنون


حله  :چشمک:

----------


## ploto_m

سلام علیکم  :خجالت: 
میشه اون قسمت 10 رو دوباره برام سبزش کنید ؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
ایندفعه دیگه قول میدم تا آخر هفته ترجمه ش کنم !!!

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام علیکم 
> میشه اون قسمت 10 رو دوباره برام سبزش کنید ؟؟
> ایندفعه دیگه قول میدم تا آخر هفته ترجمه ش کنم !!!


سلام دوباره خوش اومدین :قلب: 
قسمت 10 سبز شد.

----------


## ploto_m

سلام ، چه خبرا ؟
من به قولم عمل کردم . اینم از قسمت 10. تقدیم به شما دوستان عزیز
فقط یه جمله رو نمی دونم درست ترجمه کردم یا نه ! جلوش ستاره گذاشتم.
میگم این قسمت 14 رو که جناب ثابت زحمتشو کشیدن ، چرا هنوز قرمزه ؟؟؟  صفحه ی 8 رو نگاه کنید .

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام ، چه خبرا ؟
> من به قولم عمل کردم . اینم از قسمت 10. تقدیم به شما دوستان عزیز
> فقط یه جمله رو نمی دونم درست ترجمه کردم یا نه ! جلوش ستاره گذاشتم.
> میگم این قسمت 14 رو که جناب ثابت زحمتشو کشیدن ، چرا هنوز قرمزه ؟؟؟  صفحه ی 8 رو نگاه کنید .


ممنون خیلی زحمت کشیدین فقط بی زحمت پسورد رو برام بفرستین.
اون قسمت 14 هم کسی که قرار بود ترجمه کنه، ترجمه نکرد! واسه همین قرمزه.

با تشکر

----------


## ploto_m

خوب اگه اینجوریه لطف بفرمایید قسمت 14 رو هم سبز کنید .

----------


## mostafabestman

این قسمتهایی که ترجمه شده رو یه جا گرد آوری کنین.همش قاطی هست که...

----------


## ploto_m

سلام دوست عزیز
بعد از کامل شدن هر فصل ، لینک اون فصل رو تو صفحه ی اول قرار میدن که می تونید دانلود کنید.
فعلا فقط فصل اول کامل شده .

----------


## AlgorithmX

ممنونیم از این همه تلاش جهت رشد جامعه برنامه نویسی (مخصوصا شما موتورهای ترجمه کتاب!!) :تشویق: 
انشاء الله که تمومش کردید همه رو یک فایل PDF کنید و در صفحه اول قرار دهید!! :خجالت: 

ممنون از زحماتتون دسته گل های باغ برنامه نویسی!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mojniknam

خیلی قاطی پاتی هست  :گیج:

----------


## conter

دوستان اقا پارت هایی که ترجمه کردید رو اگه توی یک صفحه بذارید ما بتونیم استفاده کنیم عالی میشه دمتون گرم .....

----------


## AlgorithmX

مثل این که ترجمه دیگه از کار افتاده و خبری از پارت های جدید نیست! چه برسه به طبقه بندی!

----------


## conter

دوستان من وقت ازاد واسه ترجمه و نوشتن حدود 3 یا 4 صفحه ای دارم اگر خواستین بهم خبر بدین !!!!

من اگه مایل باشید بخش 14 رو یعنی از صفحه 92-94 رو میتونم ترجمه کنم اگر هم وقت ازاد داشته باشم بخش های بعدی رو هم در خدمتم

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان سلام
بخشین یکم دیر جواب دادم.
متاسفانه جرقه قبلی هم جواب نداد! الان کلا سه تا پارت موندن: 7و9و14. دوستان شما یه دست بگیرین این سه تا پارت تموم بشه، بقیه کارهای ویرایش و ... با من. :قلب:

----------


## conter

خوب عزیز من کی باید پارت 14 رو تحویل بدم ؟چند روزه ؟

----------


## modirmasool

> خوب عزیز من کی باید پارت 14 رو تحویل بدم ؟چند روزه ؟


سلام
هرچه زودتر بهتر :چشمک:  در واقع شما این طلسم رو بشکنین دیر و زودش مهم نیست :لبخند گشاده!:  تاحالا فکر کنم سه چهار نفر میخواستن این پارت 14 رو ترجمه کنن ولی دیگه غیبشون زده :متفکر:

----------


## conter

ااااا ایشالا که من غیبم نمیزنه به امید خدا چون خودم خیلی خیلی علاقه دارم vb2010 . net رو یاد بگیرم ......

----------


## modirmasool

> ااااا ایشالا که من غیبم نمیزنه به امید خدا چون خودم خیلی خیلی علاقه دارم vb2010 . net رو یاد بگیرم ......


قسمت 14 براتون سبز شد :چشمک:

----------


## conter

اقا من صفحه اولش رو تموم کردم میشه یک نگاهی بندازی نظری بدی که بقیه شو همین طوری بنویسم یا نه ؟

----------


## modirmasool

> اقا من صفحه اولش رو تموم کردم میشه یک نگاهی بندازی نظری بدی که بقیه شو همین طوری بنویسم یا نه ؟


پسورد؟ :چشمک:

----------


## conter

بیا عزیز ببین لحن مقاله ببین خوب شد ؟

----------


## modirmasool

> بیا عزیز ببین لحن مقاله ببین خوب شد ؟


سلام
خوب بود. دست شما دردنکنه. :قلب:

----------


## libral

من هرچی گشتم کتاب رو پیدا نکردم، اگه دوستان لطف کنند کتاب رو بذارند من هم هستم

----------


## modirmasool

> من هرچی گشتم کتاب رو پیدا نکردم، اگه دوستان لطف کنند کتاب رو بذارند من هم هستم


سلام.
لینک براتون ارسال شد.
با تشکر

----------


## conter

سلام آقا من پارت 14 رو تموم کردم فایل رو برای دانلود گذاشتم و پسورد فایل 842651 هست .....امیدوارم مفید باشه


لینک دانلود

----------


## vb8334

سلام 

من هم می خوام ترجمه کنم چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام 
> 
> من هم می خوام ترجمه کنم چیکار باید بکنم؟


سلام خوش اومدین
به صفحه اول برین و یکی از شماره های 7 یا 9 رو انتخاب کنین. :چشمک:

----------


## conter

اقا من فصل 7 رو هم بر میدارم ولی تضمین نمیدم مثل فصل 14 زود تمومش کنم چون سرم یک شلوغ شده برام سبز کنید ایشالا تا پایان هفته تمومش میکنم

----------


## modirmasool

> اقا من فصل 7 رو هم بر میدارم ولی تضمین نمیدم مثل فصل 14 زود تمومش کنم چون سرم یک شلوغ شده برام سبز کنید ایشالا تا پایان هفته تمومش میکنم


سلام
سبز شد.

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

من هم می خوام ترجمه کنم
اینو بر میدارم



> 9- ار ص 78 (ازاول COMMENTS AND WHITESPACE) تا ص 80 (تا اول DATA TYPES) توسط aminhackerman


مگر این رو aminhackerman نگرفته؟
کتاب رو هم دارم

----------


## modirmasool

> من هم می خوام ترجمه کنم
> اینو بر میدارم
> 
> مگر این رو aminhackerman نگرفته؟
> کتاب رو هم دارم


سلام. براتون سبز شد. این قسمت رو چندین نفر تاحالا برداشتن ولی تحویل ندادن!

----------


## libral

سلام
27- از ص 119(از اول فصل 4) تا ص 120 (تا اول THE IF STATEMENT) و 30-از ص 124(از اول Comparison Operators) تا ص 126 (تا اول Using the Numeric Operators) 
برای من

----------


## modirmasool

ممنون.
بنام تون سبز شد.
با تشکر

----------


## modirmasool

با سلام
دوست عزیزمون (libral) هم قسمت های 27 و 30 از پارت سوم رو برعهده گرفتن. کم کم فکر کنم دوباره بچه ها دارن راه میافتن. :قلب:

----------


## shadi khanum

سلام به همه. متاسفانه من تازه الان این پست رو دیدم :ناراحت:  خیلی دوس دارم منم کمکی بکنم. اگه چیزی هست بگین منم یه پارت رو شروع کنم  :لبخند: و اگه همه پارت ها تقسیم شده و کاری نیست فقط از همه کسانی که ترجمه کردن و یا دارن ترجمه میکنن خیلی خیلی ممنونم :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام به همه. متاسفانه من تازه الان این پست رو دیدم خیلی دوس دارم منم کمکی بکنم. اگه چیزی هست بگین منم یه پارت رو شروع کنم و اگه همه پارت ها تقسیم شده و کاری نیست فقط از همه کسانی که ترجمه کردن و یا دارن ترجمه میکنن خیلی خیلی ممنونم


سلام به جمع ما خوش اومدین
فعلا دو تا کار هستش:
1- طراحی جلد برای کتاب
2- ترجمه ( به صفحه اول برین و یکی از قسمت های پارت 3 رو انتخاب کنین.)

با تشکر

----------


## MTD_GOLD

با عرض سلام 

آیا تاریخ دقیقی برای انتشار نسخه کامل این کتاب ارزشمند وجود داره

ممنون

----------


## modirmasool

> با عرض سلام 
> 
> آیا تاریخ دقیقی برای انتشار نسخه کامل این کتاب ارزشمند وجود داره
> 
> ممنون


دوست عزیز سلام
نخیر تاریخ خاصی وجود نداره! اصلا ممکنه ادامه دار نباشه! همه چیز بستگی به همکاری بچه ها داره :قلب:

----------


## shadi khanum

پارت 3 - 31 تا 34 واسه با من

----------


## libral

اینم ترجمه قسمت 27 و 30

----------


## modirmasool

> پارت 3 - 31 تا 34 واسه با من


ممنون بنامتون سبز شد. :تشویق: 






> اینم ترجمه قسمت 27 و 30


ممنون خیلی عالی بود. :تشویق: 

---------------------------

مثل اینکه دوباره داره موتورمون راه میافته! چند قسمت به پارت سوم اضافه شد تا بقیه دوستان هم که جدید میان بتونن همکاری داشته باشن. :چشمک:

----------


## farhad_swh

سلام بر همه دوستان زحمت کش ، خسته نباشید. 

قسمت 35  را من به عهده می گیرم

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام بر همه دوستان زحمت کش ، خسته نباشید. 
> 
> قسمت 35  را من به عهده می گیرم


فرهاد جان سلام. به جمع ما خوش اومدین. :قلب: 
قسمت 35 سبز شد.
با تشکر

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

این هم ترجمه صفحه 78 تا 80
comments and whitespaces  تا data tyes

----------


## modirmasool

> این هم ترجمه صفحه 78 تا 80
> comments and whitespaces  تا data tyes


ممنون خیلی خوب بود.
الان فقط منتظر جناب conter هستیم تا پارت 7 رو ترجمه کنن و انشاءالله به زودی قسمت دوم رو هم منتشر کنیم. :چشمک:

----------


## libral

سلام، همگی خسته نباشید، 36 با من

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

دوستان دست همگیتون درد نکنه اگه میشه کل کتاب رو PDF کنید برای دانلود بزارید

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام، همگی خسته نباشید، 36 با من


سلام 
ثبت شد بنامتون :چشمک: 





> دوستان دست همگیتون درد نکنه اگه میشه کل کتاب رو PDF کنید برای دانلود بزارید


علی رضا جان ما هنوز خیلی کار داره این کتاب رو تموم کنیم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## conter

ببخشید من درگیر یک پروژه بودم نتونستم برسم ترجمه کنم ایشالا تا فردا یا پس فردا پارتم رو تحویل میدم بخشید

----------


## conter

دوستان بفرمایید اینم فصل 7 که قرار بود تحویل بدم ببخشید که کمی دیر شد

لینک دانلود 
پسورد فایل اسم یوزر من هستش  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## conter

مدیر مسئول عزیز میشه پارت اول که کامل شده رو لینکشو بذاری یا بگی تو کدوم صفحه است ؟ پارت دوم هم که تموم شد میشه بگی کی کل پارت دوم رو میگذارید واسه دانلود ؟

----------


## modirmasool

> مدیر مسئول عزیز میشه پارت اول که کامل شده رو لینکشو بذاری یا بگی تو کدوم صفحه است ؟ پارت دوم هم که تموم شد میشه بگی کی کل پارت دوم رو میگذارید واسه دانلود ؟


پارت اول، رو از صفحه اول می تونید دانلود کنید.
پارت دوم رو هم از همین نیم ساعت پیش که شما قسمت 7 رو تحویل دادین، شروع کردم به ویرایش و صفحه بندی. انشاءالله به زودی منتشر میشه. فقط خیلی زیاد هستش :گریه:

----------


## conter

اقا دمت گرم مرسی فقط پارت اول همون دو تای P1 , P2 هستش ؟من اون ها رو خیلی وقت پیش خونده بودم که در مورد چگونگی نصب و این ها هستش اره ؟؟؟؟؟....
دمت گرم که توی این کار اینقدر مایه گذاشتی

----------


## modirmasool

> اقا دمت گرم مرسی فقط پارت اول همون دو تای P1 , P2 هستش ؟من اون ها رو خیلی وقت پیش خونده بودم که در مورد چگونگی نصب و این ها هستش اره ؟؟؟؟؟....
> دمت گرم که توی این کار اینقدر مایه گذاشتی


ممنون ولی همه زحمات رو بچه ها می کشن. این کار کاری هست که فقط به خاطر گروهی بودنش دلچسبه. :قلب: 
اون پارت یک هم آره همون دوتا هستن. عوضش این پارت دوم که قراره منتشر بشه خیلی حجمش بالای و فکر کنم نزدیک صد صفحه ای بشه! من فعلا صفحه بندی می کنم بعد باید بقیه که خوندنش ایرادات رو بگن تا به مرور غلط گیری بشه. چون هرکسی یه قسمتی رو برعهده گرفته، بعضا اشتباهاتی به چشم میخوره که خیلی جدی نیستن ولی بهتره که برطرف بشه.

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان سلام همگی خسته نباشید. واقعا گل کاشتید :قلب: 
قسمت دوم آماده شده و دقیقا 100 صفحه هست. فقط منتظر چندتا از عزیزانیم که اسمهاشون رو بفرستن (برای درج در قسمت مترجمان) و انشاءالله منتشرش کنیم.
لطفا این عزیزان هرچه سریعتر اسم هاشون رو برای بنده ارسال کنن.( اگه تمایل به درج اسم واقعی خودتون ندارین، بگین تا اسم کاربریتون درج بشه)

*9111111111
Conter
mhdsbt
MOHAMAD4197
ploto_m
*

با تشکر

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان اگه کسی دستی تو طراحی داره، لطفا یک جلد هم برای کتاب طراحی کنه :چشمک: 
ممنون

----------


## conter

آقا این پارت آماده نشد  ؟ فقط منتظر طرح روشید ؟

اینم یک طرح امید وارم خوشتون بیاد ....؟ خودم زدم

----------


## modirmasool

منتظر 
mhdsbt
MOHAMAD4197
ploto_m
هستیم تا اسامیشون رو بفرستن. اگه تا فردا نفرستادن، پارت دوم رو قرار میدیم.
فقط conter جان یکی از بچه ها چند روز پیش حرف خوبی زد. گفت بهترین جلد همون جلد کتاب اصلی هستش چون هرکی ببینه متوجه میشه این ترجمه چه کتابیه. از وقتی که گذاشتین هم واقعا ممنونیم. :قلب:

----------


## conter

منم موافق نظر دوستمون هستم خواهش میکنم کاری نکردم

----------


## hamidhassas

با سلام و خسته نباشد به کل عزیزانی که در ترجمه کمک کردند و می کنند.

انتقادات شخصی این جانب نسبت به ترجمه های شما دوستان عزیز

پیشاپیش از من به دل نگیریر

نخست سخن با   modirmasool
دوست عزیز هنگام ایجاد فایل نهایی در فصل های ترجمه موارد فوق را مد نظر قرار داده و نسبت به اصلاح دوباره بر آیید.
من چند مشکل در ترجمه شما عزیزان دیدم که می خواستم گوش زد کنم تا در ترجم های بعد خود در صورت دل خواه اعمال کنید 


1) تصاویر درج شده در ترجمه ها کیفیت بسیار پایینی دارند به طوری که واضح و خوانا نیستند
2) تصاویر رنگی بندرت دیده می شوند یکی از دلایل استفاده از تصاویر رنگی این است که افراد بیشتر  با شکل کلید ها و رنگ آنها اقدام به حفظ و استفاده از برنامه ها می کنند تا اسم آنها
3) عدم رعایت استاندار های تایپ در نوشته ها
Font :      Tahoma 
Size:      12
Page Size: A4
ابعاد تایپ شده در کاغذ
Top: 15 mm
Left: 15 mm
Right: 15 mm
Bottom :15mm

4) تیتر هر موضوع بزرگتر از متن اصلی و پر رنگ تر Buld
5) شیوه پاراگراف بندی نادرست 
اولین خط پاراگراف به اندازه طول یک Tab جلو تر از سایر خط های بعدی پارا گراف

6) عدم درج درست کد های برنامه در یک کادر مشخص

7) عدم استفاده از گزینه های توضیحی در پایین هر صحفه مثلا اگر در توضیحات شما از یک اصطلاح استفاده شده در بالای آن اصطلاح یک عدد کوچک گذاشته و در آخر همان صفحه بر اساس همان شماره یک توضیح کوچک درباره آن بدهید

8) عدم رساندن درست مفهوم جمله در ترجمه

----------


## modirmasool

> با سلام و خسته نباشد به کل عزیزانی که در ترجمه کمک کردند و می کنند.
> 
> انتقادات شخصی این جانب نسبت به ترجمه های شما دوستان عزیز
> 
> پیشاپیش از من به دل نگیریر
> 
> نخست سخن با   modirmasool
> دوست عزیز هنگام ایجاد فایل نهایی در فصل های ترجمه موارد فوق را مد نظر قرار داده و نسبت به اصلاح دوباره بر آیید.
> من چند مشکل در ترجمه شما عزیزان دیدم که می خواستم گوش زد کنم تا در ترجم های بعد خود در صورت دل خواه اعمال کنید 
> ...


اختیار دارید حمید جان.
کاملا بجا و منطقی بود. ما هم از همون اول کار چندین بار به بچه می گفتیم که به مرور هرجایی که اشکالی دیدن اطلاع بدن تا موقعی که کتاب نهایی منتشر میشه، مشکلی پیش نیاد.
در پارت دومی که قرار هست همین امروز منتشر بشه، تصاویر تماما توسط یکی از دوستان بازسازی و رنگی شدن.
در رابطه با فونت هم، الان فونت B Nazanin با سایز 18 استفاده شده. راستش من خودم یکی از مشکلاتی که همیشه با کتاب های پی دی اف داشتم، این بوده که فونت هاشون کوچیک هستن و برای کسی که قرار هست پشت سیستم کتاب رو بخونه، ممکنه خسته کننده و مشکل باشه. برای فاصله ها هم سعی کردم صفحه رو پر نکنم، چون صفحه مانیتور که اسراف نمیشه :لبخند گشاده!:  هرچقدر فضاخلوت تر باشه، خواننده راحت تر خواهد بود. حالا در نهایت شاید همه این فضا های خالی باعث افزایش حجم فایل به اندازه 1 مگابایت بشه که بنظرم ارزش رو داره.
اندازه کاغذ هم از عرض نیم سانتی متر بیشتر از A4 و از طول حدود 1.5 سانتی متر کم تر از A4 هست.
تیتر موضوعات هم در این پارت جدید سعی شده واضح تر و بزرگتر باشه.
پاراگراف بندیش که واقعا مشکل داره :اشتباه:  دست یک شخص حرفه ای در این زمینه رو میبوسه :قلب: 
کدها هم در پارت دوم رنگی شدن و با فونت و سایز متفاوتی درج شدن.
اون دو مورد آخر هم که راست میگین :لبخند گشاده!:  میدونید ما از همون اول با بچه ها قرار گذاشتیم که خیلی خودمونو درگیر کتاب نکنیم و هرجاش رو لازم دیدیم حذف یا اضافه کنیم! بچه ها اغلب به زبان خودشون سعی کردن مطلب رو برسونن شاید یکی از دلایلی هم که تاحالا پاورقی نداشته همین بوده و ضروررتی توسط مترجم احساس نشده یا در داخل خود متن اون رو توضیح داده.
در کل، تمام پارت هایی که فعلا منتشر میشن، فقط برای خواندن اعضا و ردیابی مشکلات هستن و در نهایت حتما بایستی تمام مواردی که شما و سایر دوستان قبلا ذکر کردن، لحاظ بشن و حتی یک مترجم حرفه ای، شروع به ویرایش و یکدست کردن مطالب بکنه.

لطفا سایر دوستان هم نظرات خودشون رو بگن تا مشکلات رو اصلاح کنیم. در مورد اندازه فونت و فاصله و... هم حتما نظراتتون رو بگین تا ببینیم نوع فونت و سایزش چقدر کوچکتر بشه.
با تشکر

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان قسمت دوم منتشر شد. دست همگیتون درد نکنه. واقعا خسته نباشید. مثل همیشه گل کاشتید :قلب:  انشاءالله که این کار گروهی، همینطور ادامه داشته باشه :قلب: 
(قسمت دوم رو از صفحه اول میتونید دانلود کنید)
با تشکر

----------


## hamidhassas

من یک فکر دارم
1. یک نسخه از کتاب را با فنت بزرگ و طبق گفته های شما منتشر بشه و همینطور
2. یک نسخه دیگه در حد استانداردی که من گفتم منتشر بشه

 راستی حجم فایل هم مهم است ناسلامتی داربم با Dial-Up دانلود می کنم 1 کیلوبایت هم خیلی مهم است چه برسه به 1MB
راستی اگر مایل باشید من حاضرم کار پاراگراف بندی و تنضیمات صفجات و فهرست بندی را انجام بدم


بخش دوم واقعا خوب و عالی بود مخصوصا قسمتی که کد ها به صورت رنگی و واضح درج شده بود

----------


## modirmasool

> من یک فکر دارم
> 1. یک نسخه از کتاب را با فنت بزرگ و طبق گفته های شما منتشر بشه و همینطور
> 2. یک نسخه دیگه در حد استانداردی که من گفتم منتشر بشه
> 
> 
> راستی اگر مایل باشید من حاضرم کار پاراگراف بندی و تنضیمات صفجات و فهرست بندی را انجام بدم


بسیار عالی هستش. پس اجازه بدین تا چند روز بگذره و  اشکالات اساسی پیدا بشن. بعدش قسمت یک و دو رو براتون ارسال می کنیم تا زحمت صفحه بندی اش رو بکشین.

----------


## conter

اقا دمتون گرم خیلی توپ سر همش کردین . راستی اقا غلط های املایی شو کی میگیره ؟

----------


## modirmasool

> اقا دمتون گرم خیلی توپ سر همش کردین . راستی اقا غلط های املایی شو کی میگیره ؟


قراره که اعضا بگیرن دیگه. هرکس هرجایی غلطی یا مشکلی پیدا کرد، همینجا اطلاع بده تا تصحیحش کنیم. :چشمک:

----------


## libral

دوستان خسته نباشید، ترجمه 36

----------


## ploto_m

سلام 
خیلی خوشحالم که باز فعال شدین  :تشویق:  :لبخند: 
منم هستم ، 37 رو برام سبز کنید لطفا  :لبخند: 
پارت دوم هم خیلی خوب شده البته نتونستم کامل بخونم و لی اینکه کدها و تصاویر رو رنگی کردید عالیه. دستتون درد نکنه. :قلب:  :لبخند:

----------


## shadi khanum

خیلی شرمنده که دیر شد. این چند وقت سرم خیلی شلوغ بود. اگه اشکال یا موردی داره بگین تا درستش کنم. مرسی
پارت 3 - 31و32و33و34

----------


## shadi khanum

اینم فایل Word

----------


## shadi khanum

38 و 39 هم با من :)

----------


## modirmasool

> اینم فایل Word


سلام
لطفا پسورد رو ارسال کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## libral

همه دوستان خسته نباشید و از همت همتون ممنون. 40 با من.

----------


## modirmasool

> همه دوستان خسته نباشید و از همت همتون ممنون. 40 با من.


شما هم خسته نباشید. قسمت 40 هم بنامتون سبز شد.
با تشکر

----------


## modirmasool

دوستان به یک نفر احتیاج داریم تا تصاویر فصل جدید رو رنگی بکنه. زحمت فصل 1 و 2 رو جناب mostafag کشیده بودن.

----------


## hamidhassas

کدام تصاویر

----------


## modirmasool

سلام
تصاویر پارت سوم یعنی از صفحه 119 تا 158 هر تصویری که در پی دی اف وجود داره می بایست رنگی بشه :چشمک:

----------


## sadra0

عجب تلاشی بابا ایول به شما!
حیف که زبانم خوب نیست زیاد این کاره نیستم وگر نه میشستم تر جمه می کردم!!!!

کارتون حرف نداره ادامه بدین

----------


## libral

سلام به دوستان پرتلاشم و با عرض پوزش، تا چند روز آینده ترجمه قسمت 40 رو میذارم (یه کم سرم شلوغ بود.) :خجالت:

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

قسمت 41- از ص 144 (از اول Using the Step Keyword) تا ص 146 (تا اول The For Each . . . Next Loop) هم با من

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

ماشاالله به این پشتکار 
این ترجمه قسمت 41
41- از ص 144 (از اول Using the Step Keyword) تا ص 146 (تا اول The For Each . . . Next Loop)

----------


## amohebali

سلام
اگه امكان داره كل كتاب 2008 رو به زبان اصلي و PDF اپلود كنيد.
ممنونم

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
20 صفحه اول فصل 14 با من.
اگه می بینید که یه دفه پریدم فصل 14 به این دلیله که من این فصل رو برای ترجمه های درس زبان این ترمم ترجمه کردم. الان نمی زارم. وقتی استادمون نمره ها رو اعلام کردند من تو همینجا می زارمش.
موفق باشید

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام

همونطور که قول داده بودم ترجمه 20 صفحه اول فصل 14 این کتاب رو قرار می دم :

موفق باشید.

----------


## ahmadreza517

ای اقا پسورد
 با برنامه Recovery password kit که ارادت دارید که ...

----------


## modirmasool

لازم دونستم یه تشکر ویژه از همه عزیزانی که تا به اینجای کار از طرح به هر نوعی حمایت کردن تشکر کنم. 
دوستان توجه داشته باشن که ادامه این فعالیت گروهی مستلزم همکاری و همدلی همه عزیزان هست. ببینیم چکار میکنید دیگه!!!  :قلب:

----------


## Mazda RX8

سلام دوستان من می خوام برای پروژه مون (تاپیک همکاری در طراحی و توسعه یه BROWSER وب با استفاده از موتور WEBKIT) وی بی 2010 استفاده کنم می خوام به گروه مترجمین این کتاب بپیوندم انشاءالله به هر حال اینم یه جور تحقیقه دیگه!
یا حق.

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

دمتون گرم ولی یک انتقاد اینجوری تکه تکه قشنگ نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد 
راستش من قشنگ یاد ندارم ترجمه کنم ولی توضیحی چیزی خواستین رو منم حساب کنید

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

سلام لطفا فایل انگلیسی این قسمت ها رو برام بذارین چون برام مقدور نیست کل کتاب رو دانلود کنم و برام سبزش کنین
42- از ص 146(از اول The For Each . . . Next Loop) تا ص 147 (تا اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) 
43- از ص 147(از اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) تا ص 149 (تا اول Do While . . . Loop) 
44- از ص 149(از اول Do While . . . Loop) تا ص 151 (تا اول Nested Loops)

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

سلام لطفا فایل انگلیسی این قسمت ها رو برام بذارین چون برام مقدور نیست کل کتاب رو دانلود کنم و برام سبزش کنین
42- از ص 146(از اول The For Each . . . Next Loop) تا ص 147 (تا اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) 
43- از ص 147(از اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) تا ص 149 (تا اول Do While . . . Loop)

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

دلم نمیاد کمک نکنم اگر با توضیحات کارتون حل میشه بگین

----------


## Mazda RX8

سلام
پارت 48 و 49 رو یعنی صفحات 155 تا 158 رو با نام من سبز کنین خواهشاً!

----------


## sh2007

ظاهرا کار ترجمه خوابید :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> پارت 48 و 49 رو یعنی صفحات 155 تا 158 رو با نام من سبز کنین خواهشاً!


سبز شد...




> ظاهرا کار ترجمه خوابید


انشاءالله که اینطور نمیشه!

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام لطفا فایل انگلیسی این قسمت ها رو برام بذارین چون برام مقدور نیست کل کتاب رو دانلود کنم و برام سبزش کنین
> 42- از ص 146(از اول The For Each . . . Next Loop) تا ص 147 (تا اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) 
> 43- از ص 147(از اول The Do . . . Loop Loops) تا ص 149 (تا اول Do While . . . Loop)


سلام صفحات مربوطه پیوست شد.
از همکاریتون متشکریم.
موفق باشید.

Wrox.Beginning.Visual.Basic.2010.zip

----------


## sh2007

> سبز شد...
> 
> 
> 
> انشاءالله که اینطور نمیشه!


ما منتظریم که دوستان چکار می کنند  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: فقط متاسفم بدلیل مشغله زیاد نمی تونم کمک کنم :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## sadeghlinux

44- از ص 149(از اول Do While . . . Loop) تا ص 151 (تا اول Nested Loops)              اینم با من  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## modirmasool

> 44- از ص 149(از اول Do While . . . Loop) تا ص 151 (تا اول Nested Loops)              اینم با من


سلام
به جمع ما خوش آمدید.
44 به نامتون سبز شد.
یا علی

----------


## meisam3322

با سلام خدمت دوستان،

من هم میخوام کمک کنم، به من هم چند صفحه بدین، روزی 5 صفحه خوبه

----------


## modirmasool

> با سلام خدمت دوستان،
> 
> من هم میخوام کمک کنم، به من هم چند صفحه بدین، روزی 5 صفحه خوبه


خیلی خوش اومدین. لطفا از صفحه اول به انتخاب خودتون قسمتی رو انتخاب کنین و اطلاع بدین تا بنامتون ثبت بشه.
یا علی

----------


## meisam3322

دوست من خودت لطف یه قسمتی که فکر میکنی لازمه رو به من بده.

منتظرم

----------


## modirmasool

> دوست من خودت لطف یه قسمتی که فکر میکنی لازمه رو به من بده.
> 
> منتظرم


قسمت 45 براتون ثبت شد.
45- از ص 151(از اول Nested Loops) تا ص 153 (تا اول Quitting Early)
با تشکر

----------


## meisam3322

با سلام،

دوست من لینک دانلود کتاب با زبان اصلی رو بذار واسم. نتونستم پیداش کنم. پارت 45 از صفحه 151 الی 153

----------


## meisam3322

46 و 47 رو هم من بر میدارم. فقط لینک های زبان اصلی رو واسم ارسال کن. ممنونت میشم.

----------


## meisam3322

آقا این فایل زبان اصلی چی شد پس ؟

----------


## modirmasool

> 46 و 47 رو هم من بر میدارم. فقط لینک های زبان اصلی رو واسم ارسال کن. ممنونت میشم.


سلام
بنامتون سبز شد.
موفق باشین.

----------


## b.saminjad

سلام

با اجازه ایجاد کننده تاپیک بنده هم دوس دارم در این کار مشارکت کنم

جناب *modirmasool* برای بنده نیز بخشی را مشخص کنید

----------


## modirmasool

> سلام
> 
> با اجازه ایجاد کننده تاپیک بنده هم دوس دارم در این کار مشارکت کنم
> 
> جناب *modirmasool* برای بنده نیز بخشی را مشخص کنید


سلام
بابت مشارکتتون متشکرم. اجازه بدید اگر دوستانی که قسمت های انتخاب شده رو تحویل ندادن، شما رو جایگزین می کنیم. فعلا تمام مباحث فصل سوم سبز شده.

با تشکر

----------


## mehran282

سلام
خسته نباشید

منم مینونم تو این کار مشارکت کتم 
در صورتی که  صفحه ای بود اطلاع دهید
 ممنون

----------


## m.javvi

با سلام.
در پارت اول صفحه ی 37 تا 56 ترجمه شده و در پارت دوم صفحه 73 به بعد ترجمه هست.
صفحات 57 تا 73 ترجمه نشده؟؟ چرا؟؟

----------


## Ali0Boy

باسلام، آقا صفحه اول که همه سبز شده، نکنه کتاب تموم شده ؟!
ممنون می شوم اگر هنوز ادامه داره قسمت های دیگه ای رو هم بزارید تا ما نیز بتوانیم همکاری کنیم.
درضمن تبریک می گم. این کار واقعا تحسین داره  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: ... :تشویق: ...

باآرزوی موفقیت.

----------


## m.javvi

> باسلام، آقا صفحه اول که همه سبز شده، نکنه کتاب تموم شده ؟!
> ممنون می شوم اگر هنوز ادامه داره قسمت های دیگه ای رو هم بزارید تا ما نیز بتوانیم همکاری کنیم.
> درضمن تبریک می گم. این کار واقعا تحسین داره ......
> 
> باآرزوی موفقیت.


با سلام
کتاب حدود 700 صفحه هست که تا حالا حدود 150 صفحه ترجمه شده.بقیه اش مونده.
پارت اول و دوم ترجمه اش کامل شده و برای دانلود گذاشته شده در صفحه ی اول.
پارت سوم همه اش به بچه ها تخصیص داده شده ولی هنوز ترجمه ها رو تحویل ندادن.
از صفحه 159 به بعد یعنی از ابتدای فصل پنجم هنوز مشخص نیست به چه صورته.
اگه هم فضولی نباشه تو کار استارتر و هم برای پیشرفت ترجمه ی کتاب و هم برای همکاری بچه های علاقه مند  با معذرت پیشاپیش از استارتر 
صفحه ها رو مشخص میکنم خواستید میتونید ترجمه کنید.فقط لطف کنید ترجمه ها رو سریعتر بزارید زیاد طول نکشه.
50- از صفحه ی 159 **ابتدای فصل 5**  تا صفحه ی 162     **  using for each ...next
51- از صفحه ی 162  **using for each ... next   تا  صفحه ی 165  **adding more friends
52- از صفحه ی 165 **adding more friends تا صفحه ی 168   **initializing arrays with values

----------


## amiinf

سلام 
دیگه ادامه نمیدید؟

----------


## monirprogram

اگر این کار همچنان ادامه داره، بگید منم هستم.

----------


## m.javvi

> سلام 
> دیگه ادامه نمیدید؟





> اگر این کار همچنان ادامه داره، بگید منم هستم.


 انگار استارتر نیستن.اگر استارتر نبود سعی میکنیم از اول تابستان شروع کنیم دوباره.

----------


## m.javvi

> انگار استارتر نیستن.اگر استارتر نبود سعی میکنیم از اول تابستان شروع کنیم دوباره.


 اگه دوستان مایل باشند اعلام حضور کنند که از اول تابستان کار رو دوباره از سر بگیریم.

----------


## dragon2018

با سلام خدمته دوستای گلم :چشمک: 
واقعیتش من از این کار گروهی خبری نداشتم وگرنه خیلی زودتر از اینا اومده بودم کمکتون. در هر صورت ببخشید. :اشتباه: 
اول اینکه مدیر سایت اگه منو قابل بدونن واسه ترجمه و نسخه اصلی کتابو برام ایمیل کنن: fdm2018@gmail.com :قلب: 
دوم اینکه من تمام نظرات این تاپیکو خوندم و میخوام یه نظری بدم اونم اینکه اگه میشه جناب مدیر مسئول تعداد صفحات ترجمه شده توسط هر مترجمو بشمارند و در پایان هر part اونارو تقسیم بر تعداد صفحات کل part کنن تا یه درصددی بدست بیاد و اونو جلوی اسمشون بنویسن. اینجوری امید وتلاش بچه ها بخاطر افزایش درصدم که شده بیشتر میشه. آخه ببینید یکی میاد یه صفحه ترجمه میکنه بعد با خودش میگه : "من که اسمم تو قسمت مترجمین هست" و تلاش زیادی نمیکنه برای ادامه راه چون فرقی هم براش نمیکمه. :قهقهه: 
سوم اینکه مدیر مسئول اگه خواستندو اعتماد کردند میتونن مطالب ترجمه شده رو در اختیارم قرار بدن تا اونارو یه سروسامونی از لحاظ پاراگراف،چارچوب،گرافیک،عک  س ها،فونت و ... بدم. :لبخند گشاده!: 
چهارم اینکه: مطالب باقی مونده برای ترجمه مگه تموم شده؟ آخه من میخوام ترجمه کنم! :لبخند: 
پنجم اینکه اگه اسم مترجمینو تو صفحه دوم بنویسید بهتره. :بامزه: 
در آخر هم میخواستم تشکر کنم از این کار گروهی بی سابقه و فوق العاده :تشویق:

----------


## m.javvi

> با سلام خدمته دوستای گلم
> واقعیتش من از این کار گروهی خبری نداشتم وگرنه خیلی زودتر از اینا اومده بودم کمکتون. در هر صورت ببخشید.
> اول اینکه مدیر سایت اگه منو قابل بدونن واسه ترجمه و نسخه اصلی کتابو برام ایمیل کنن: fdm2018@gmail.com
> دوم اینکه من تمام نظرات این تاپیکو خوندم و میخوام یه نظری بدم اونم اینکه اگه میشه جناب مدیر مسئول تعداد صفحات ترجمه شده توسط هر مترجمو بشمارند و در پایان هر part اونارو تقسیم بر تعداد صفحات کل part کنن تا یه درصددی بدست بیاد و اونو جلوی اسمشون بنویسن. اینجوری امید وتلاش بچه ها بخاطر افزایش درصدم که شده بیشتر میشه. آخه ببینید یکی میاد یه صفحه ترجمه میکنه بعد با خودش میگه : "من که اسمم تو قسمت مترجمین هست" و تلاش زیادی نمیکنه برای ادامه راه چون فرقی هم براش نمیکمه.
> سوم اینکه مدیر مسئول اگه خواستندو اعتماد کردند میتونن مطالب ترجمه شده رو در اختیارم قرار بدن تا اونارو یه سروسامونی از لحاظ پاراگراف،چارچوب،گرافیک،عک  س ها،فونت و ... بدم.
> چهارم اینکه: مطالب باقی مونده برای ترجمه مگه تموم شده؟ آخه من میخوام ترجمه کنم!
> پنجم اینکه اگه اسم مترجمینو تو صفحه دوم بنویسید بهتره.
> در آخر هم میخواستم تشکر کنم از این کار گروهی بی سابقه و فوق العاده


 مدتی است که مدیر مسئول نیستند و خبری هم ازشون نیست.
چهارم: هنوز تموم نشده به امید خدا از اوایل تیر دوباره شروع خواهد شد.
پنجم: مگه الان اسم مترجمین صفحه ی چند هست؟
ششم: بابت نظر و تشویق متشکرم.
اول : با یه سرچ ساده تو گوگل میتونی دانلودش کنی.
دوم و سوم با مدیر مسئول.

----------


## dragon2018

اینجا چرا اینجوریه؟؟؟!!!!!
بعد 2ماهو یک هفته هنوز از هیچکی هیچ خبری نیست!!!واقعاً که آفرین به این پشتکار!!
ویژوال استودیو 2012 هم اومد شما هنوز ترجمه ی 2010 شو نتونستید تموم کنین!

----------


## asghar2008

سلام 
دوستان خسته نباشید

ترجمه رو ادامه نمی دید من حاضرم همکاری کنم
 باتشکر از همگی

----------


## rezaprogrammer

بچه ها نظرتون چیه بریم تو کار ترجمه 2012؟ منم هستم

----------


## mahdi.a.v

خدا کنه ادامه دار باشه همین 2010 ....
این فایل هاش که دانلود میکنی نمیاد پس میخواد و ...

الان کی میخواد همه ی کتابو ترجمه کنه ؟؟؟!!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rezaprogrammer

من دو تا فایل pdfش رو خوندم. ترجمه بدی نداره. خب بچه ها چرا پروژه رو تکمیل نکنیم. بهتره کمی پشتکار داشته باشیم. منم همکاری خودم رو اعلام می کنم

----------


## mahdi.a.v

منم هستم
خوب آخه چرا هيچكس اين كارو شروع نميكنه؟
چرا هيچ كس اين Masool اينكار نميشه؟
اين كتاب و اينكار خيلي خيلي با ارزشه !
ترجمه شم خيلي خيلي با ارزش تر !

----------


## mahdi.a.v

آقا كسي پيگير اين نيست اصلا ؟!

----------


## modirmasool

سلام بر همگی

دوستان خیلی وقت بود به برنامه نویس سر نزده بودم. بابت این تاخیر شدیدا عذرخواهم.
یکمی فرصت لازم هست تا تاپیک ها رو بخونم و یادم بیاد که کار تا کجا پیش رفته بوده! :)
آماده هماهنگی ها باشید. فقط توی این صفحه مثل اینکه چشمم خورد آقای/خانم جاوی خیلی علاقه به همکاری دارند و بسیار از این موضوع خوشحال هستم. انشاءالله با هماهنگی شما عزیزان کار رو مجدد شروع میکنیم.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

مرسی مسئول. ما منتظریم

----------


## mahdi.a.v

ولی بهتر نبود همین 50 و 150 صفه رو بصورت پارت نمیگذاشتید ...؟

فکر نکنم 2mb 3mb زیاد باشه !

----------


## rezaprogrammer

بعداً میشه با هم ادغام کرد.

----------


## mahdi.a.v

نميشه يكي اين پارت ها رو به هم بچسبونه يا بگه بايد چجوري استفاده كرد از اين پارت هاااا؟

----------


## f_talebi

> بچه ها نظرتون چیه بریم تو کار ترجمه 2012؟ منم هستم


موافقم.

درکل برای ترجمه منو هم خبر کنین. اگه بتونم انجام میدم

----------


## mahdi.a.v

منم موافقم خیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــلی !
و منم گفتم که برای اینکار هستم , اما کسی اصلا رسیدگی نمیکنه , آخه تا اینجایی که ترجمه شده کم تر درمورد کدنویسی توضیح میده !!!!!!!!

----------


## m.javvi

با سلام
مدیر مسئول کو؟؟؟

----------


## saeedgreat

ببخشید من فصل اولو دانلود کردم تا 37 صفحش بود بعد که پارت دو رو دانلود کردم رفت تو فصل سه در حالی که فصل 1 هنوز تموم نشده و ادامه دار بود.لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید
در ضمن اگه تا اخر کتاب رو ترجمه کنید مطمئنا کارتون بسیار بسیار ارزشمنده.چون من تا حالا که اینقدر تو اینترنت راجع به اموزشش سرچ کرده بودم.از این بهتر اموزشس رو پیدا نکردم.
این کاملترین اموزشه مطمئنا.

----------


## mahdi.a.v

دوست من ميشه بگي تا جايي كه ترجمه شده تو كتاب چه چيزي در مورد كد نويسي ياد گرفتي؟
كتاب هاي خارجي خيلي كوچكتر و مفيد تر از لحاظ ترجمه وجود داره كه حدودا 160 صفحه داره و همش كد نويسي يجد ميده و حاشيه زياد نداره!

----------


## swallow.pa

دوستان نمي خوام نااميدتون كنم اما vs 2012 اومد بعدش هم 2014 مي اد اما اين هنوز ترجمه نشده 
من كه انگليسي ام خوب نيست و
گرنه كمك مي كردم

----------


## saeedgreat

اقا من باید برای درس مبانی کامپیوتر م زودتر برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم این فصل دوم کتابش کو؟

----------


## mahdi.a.v

> اقا من باید برای درس مبانی کامپیوتر م زودتر برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم این فصل دوم کتابش کو؟


ههههههه - این کتاب هیچی نداره ... 
ارزش دانلودم نداره تا این جاش ...
فکر کنم از دستور do until به پایینه که همه برای شروع از اینجا به بعدشو نیاز دارن ...
نظر خودم بــــــــود

----------


## m.javvi

سلام
ایم مدیر مسئول کو پس؟

----------


## barrai

چرا ما ایرانی ها کار تیمی مون اینجوری میشه اصلاً کار تیمی تو ایران نتیجه نمیده  :افسرده:

----------


## sagggad

واقعا دمتون گرم مخصوصا Modirmasool که از همه بیشتر زحمت میکشه.من هم دوست داشتم کمک کنم ، اما به خاطر سنم انگلیسیم زیاد قوی نیست!!به هرحال از همگی ممنون.

----------

